# Yes Steinhart will release 39mm models



## pouseylova6

A little gift for you guys that have been waiting with me for smallers models.
I asked for 38mm models and for homage to the oyster perpetual.
Their answer is atached bellow.


----------



## 600

Is the Ocean One Titanium 500 included in this new line up?


----------



## Eodtech

Hi 600 and Welcome to the Steinhart Forum - 

As far I know, there hasn't been any real information released about what models will be made in 39mm. (It took them forever just to confirm that they were going to even make some) A lot of speculation and high hopes for some Oceans and GMT's, but ZERO conformation. Unless I've missed it, I would welcome a correction from someone with some insight with Steinhart. But I'm also sure those people, if they exist on this site, have been sworn to secrecy too...

We just have to suck it up and wait. Last to know, first to go.... buy a few..!!! :-x



Bob.


----------



## pxl499

600 said:


> Is the Ocean One Titanium 500 included in this new line up?


I hope so. And now with a top grade movement.

_And with top grade I mean really a *top* grade  _


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Ugh, and I just sold my OVM1.0 to fund my new Submariner purchase! I would love to have one of their bronze watches in 39mm.


----------



## 600

Top grade? You mean Elabore right?

At first they said Top Grade, but then again on their website it says Elabore.

The Titan 500 seriously packs a ****load of value for the money! I have yet to see a watch with this amount of value for the money.


----------



## 600

By the way their OVM line confuses me a bit. Maybe someone can chime in here.

OVM comes in 1.0, 2.0 and 2.5 versions. But according to the official website designations like "1.0", "2.0" and "2.5" is not at all used. So which model is available for sale at this moment? And what color dial is it? 

I know there are black, dark grey and light grey but its hard to tell the exact color from a website.

Also, the movment inside OVM is the 2824-2 Elabore. Anyone know if Steinhart got Incabloc in them or standard Etachoc shock system?

I just picked up the Titan 500 and would also like to pick up the OVM but the light grey dial and the Incabloc vs Etachoc keeps me in doubt at the moment. Hope you guys can help as Steinhart is very slow with email responses.


----------



## Eodtech

600 - 

In my humble opinion, the only way to go is the V1 with the black dial. The grey dials just don't cut it. I cant comment on the specifics of movements all have worked well, but the black dial really is the best looking watch to me...



Bob.


----------



## yankeexpress

600 said:


> By the way their OVM line confuses me a bit. Maybe someone can chime in here.
> 
> OVM comes in 1.0, 2.0 and 2.5 versions. But according to the official website designations like "1.0", "2.0" and "2.5" is not at all used. So which model is available for sale at this moment? And what color dial is it?
> 
> I know there are black, dark grey and light grey but its hard to tell the exact color from a website.
> 
> Also, the movment inside OVM is the 2824-2 Elabore. Anyone know if Steinhart got Incabloc in them or standard Etachoc shock system?
> 
> I just picked up the Titan 500 and would also like to pick up the OVM but the light grey dial and the Incabloc vs Etachoc keeps me in doubt at the moment. Hope you guys can help as Steinhart is very slow with email responses.


Vendor in Asia called Gnomon commissioned exclusively the OVM 2.5 as a limited Edition. 
Steinhart is presumably selling the 2.0.


----------



## 600

Well the black dial do look most impressive. It has such a vivid overall look compared to the dull greyish look.

So what version is the black one? 1.0 or 2.0 or 2.5?


----------



## Dec1968

600 said:


> Well the black dial do look most impressive. It has such a vivid overall look compared to the dull greyish look.
> 
> So what version is the black one? 1.0 or 2.0 or 2.5?


V1.0 is the original black dial with no text below the Steinhart name on the dial.

V2.0 is the replacement model currently available through Steinhart now. Gray dial and additional text below the Steinhart name.

V2.5 was made for Gnomon watches. Identical to the v2.0 but with a slightly darker gray (some say it's hard to distinguish the difference). Not available from Steinhart.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## kelt

600 said:


> By the way their OVM line confuses me a bit. Maybe someone can chime in here.
> 
> OVM comes in 1.0, 2.0 and 2.5 versions. But according to the official website designations like "1.0", "2.0" and "2.5" is not at all used. So which model is available for sale at this moment? And what color dial is it?
> 
> I know there are black, dark grey and light grey but its hard to tell the exact color from a website.
> 
> Also, the movment inside OVM is the 2824-2 Elabore. Anyone know if Steinhart got Incabloc in them or standard Etachoc shock system?
> 
> I just picked up the Titan 500 and would also like to pick up the OVM but the light grey dial and the Incabloc vs Etachoc keeps me in doubt at the moment. Hope you guys can help as Steinhart is very slow with email responses.


On my OVM dlc from 2012, it's incabloc, and +1s/day

;


----------



## 600

Thanks for the clearifixation on the dial colors. Is it safe to assume that the non-DLC versions come with incabloc?


----------



## Pjerome

Good, maybe they will come with magnifying glasses for those of us over 40 that can't see the date or the time at a glance. What's the purpose of a watch the size of a 1960's women's Seiko? Just what we need , smaller subdials and date windows, iddy biddy watches again like my Grandfather wore.


----------



## sefrcoko

Pjerome said:


> Good, maybe they will come with magnifying glasses for those of us over 40 that can't see the date or the time at a glance. What's the purpose of a watch the size of a 1960's women's Seiko? Just what we need , smaller subdials and date windows, iddy biddy watches again like my Grandfather wore.


You can still buy the larger sizes...it's not like they're replacing their whole lineup. What's wrong with more choices for others? I don't get it.


----------



## Ipromise

Pjerome said:


> Good, maybe they will come with magnifying glasses for those of us over 40 that can't see the date or the time at a glance. What's the purpose of a watch the size of a 1960's women's Seiko? Just what we need , smaller subdials and date windows, iddy biddy watches again like my Grandfather wore.


----------



## MrDagon007

600 said:


> Well the black dial do look most impressive. It has such a vivid overall look compared to the dull greyish look.
> 
> So what version is the black one? 1.0 or 2.0 or 2.5?


1.0 is black and indeed more vivid than the grey 2.0
I forgot about the dial of the gnomon 2.5


----------



## MrDagon007

Eodtech said:


> Hi 600 and Welcome to the Steinhart Forum -
> 
> As far I know, there hasn't been any real information released about what models will be made in 39mm. (It took them forever just to confirm that they were going to even make some) A lot of speculation and high hopes for some Oceans and GMT's, but ZERO conformation. Unless I've missed it, I would welcome a correction from someone with some insight with Steinhart. But I'm also sure those people, if they exist on this site, have been sworn to secrecy too...
> 
> We just have to suck it up and wait. Last to know, first to go.... buy a few..!!! :-x
> 
> Bob.


We're indeed speculating. It could also be that they launch a number of new variants in the 39mm series; that approach worked well for NTH.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

600 said:


> By the way their OVM line confuses me a bit. Maybe someone can chime in here.
> 
> OVM comes in 1.0, 2.0 and 2.5 versions. But according to the official website designations like "1.0", "2.0" and "2.5" is not at all used. So which model is available for sale at this moment? And what color dial is it?
> 
> I know there are black, dark grey and light grey but its hard to tell the exact color from a website.
> 
> Also, the movment inside OVM is the 2824-2 Elabore. Anyone know if Steinhart got Incabloc in them or standard Etachoc shock system?
> 
> I just picked up the Titan 500 and would also like to pick up the OVM but the light grey dial and the Incabloc vs Etachoc keeps me in doubt at the moment. Hope you guys can help as Steinhart is very slow with email responses.





Dec1968 said:


> V1.0 is the original black dial with no text below the Steinhart name on the dial.
> 
> V2.0 is the replacement model currently available through Steinhart now. Gray dial and additional text below the Steinhart name.
> 
> V2.5 was made for Gnomon watches. Identical to the v2.0 but with a slightly darker gray (some say it's hard to distinguish the difference). Not available from Steinhart.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Just to add some visualization to this:

OVM 1.0 (top) and 2.0:









OVM 2.5 (left) and 2.0:










These are not my pictures, others have posted them to this forum in the past, but they were helpful to me in determining that I wanted to track down a 1.0 rather than getting a newer version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 600

Definitely the black one! It looks amazing. That grey seriously look like :-(


----------



## 600

FYI, Judith from Steinhart got back to me with some answers.

1. The current OVM has a grey/anthracite color tone.

2. The movments used in these OVM has Etachoc systems and the date gear is not removed.


----------



## Dec1968

600 said:


> Definitely the black one! It looks amazing. That grey seriously look like :-(


The gray CAN look awesome. Since I've had both v1 and v2, I can say that lol

The v2 really changes with the light. The v1 was just black and the peach lume plot tones on the v1 seemed off to me.

Enjoy these v2 pics. 









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## 600

Hmm...it actually looks great! It has a chameleon effect. Not bad with different angle and light reflections, not bad at all!


----------



## Dec1968

600 said:


> Hmm...it actually looks great! It has a chameleon effect. Not bad with different angle and light reflections, not bad at all!


That's what makes that dial so vibrant. They toned down the color of the lume plots, and that made a huge difference. Depending on the light, the angle, many factors, that dial is wonderful. When it's really light gray though is when it looks its worst. But that's my personal preference. In direct sunlight straight on it's very light colored.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## 600

What size wrist do you have? I have a 6.7" wrist. Can I wear this watch without the lugs sticking too much out?


----------



## ProjectQuattro

600 said:


> What size wrist do you have? I have a 6.7" wrist. Can I wear this watch without the lugs sticking too much out?


If your wrist is relatively flat you should be ok. If you have a round wrist that size I don't think it'll fit as well.


----------



## Dec1968

600 said:


> What size wrist do you have? I have a 6.7" wrist. Can I wear this watch without the lugs sticking too much out?


7" flat wrist. HATED HATED HATED the lugs but LOVED LOVED LOVED the watch....so much so that I tried to own one three times...and three times I sold them. A 6.7" wrist will not properly handle this watch if you take the fanboy out of the equation. The flat lugs will look bad, and that they are squared off at the end of the lugs makes it even worse where the lugs and bracelet meet. You will quite literally see a 90 degree angle on one end of the watch from lugs to bracelet as it wraps around your wrist. I hated that and it is the main reason I sold all of mine. It looks squared off and to me, with such a beautiful design on a watch, why Steinhart chose to allow that design decision baffles me. Squares and circles on that small of a size on a rounded wrist looks awful.

This watch requires a larger wrist. It wears big for a 42mm watch.

Let me put it another way - the flat lugs and squared off ends to those lugs are not graceful. The watch, minus those elements, is incredibly graceful. Yet when you add in the blocky squared off elements, it destroys the beauty and gracefulness of the design. The lugs should gracefully hug the wrist and taper ever so gently and blend the bracelet and lugs, but it doesn't. It's a design flaw in my opinion. The bracelet and lugs should work together to provide a seamless motion, instead you get an attack of angles where the balance of the watch has a form and beauty to it.

Sorry to the Steinhart lovers. I am not bashing the watch overall. I have owned THREE Steinharts, so I can say this....they ruined an otherwise perfect watch.

My goal was to wear the ovm for the rest of my life. To make it my main watch. Every other piece I own, different makers and designs, all have grace, but this aggressive square is too abrupt to be considered graceful and elegant. It ruins the watch.


----------



## 600

Dec1968 said:


> 7" flat wrist. HATED HATED HATED the lugs but LOVED LOVED LOVED the watch....so much so that I tried to own one three times...and three times I sold them. A 6.7" wrist will not properly handle this watch if you take the fanboy out of the equation. The flat lugs will look bad, and that they are squared off at the end of the lugs makes it even worse where the lugs and bracelet meet. You will quite literally see a 90 degree angle on one end of the watch from lugs to bracelet as it wraps around your wrist. I hated that and it is the main reason I sold all of mine. It looks squared off and to me, with such a beautiful design on a watch, why Steinhart chose to allow that design decision baffles me. Squares and circles on that small of a size on a rounded wrist looks awful.
> 
> This watch requires a larger wrist. It wears big for a 42mm watch.
> 
> Let me put it another way - the flat lugs and squared off ends to those lugs are not graceful. The watch, minus those elements, is incredibly graceful. Yet when you add in the blocky squared off elements, it destroys the beauty and gracefulness of the design. The lugs should gracefully hug the wrist and taper ever so gently and blend the bracelet and lugs, but it doesn't. It's a design flaw in my opinion. The bracelet and lugs should work together to provide a seamless motion, instead you get an attack of angles where the balance of the watch has a form and beauty to it.
> 
> Sorry to the Steinhart lovers. I am not bashing the watch overall. I have owned THREE Steinharts, so I can say this....they ruined an otherwise perfect watch.
> 
> My goal was to wear the ovm for the rest of my life. To make it my main watch. Every other piece I own, different makers and designs, all have grace, but this aggressive square is too abrupt to be considered graceful and elegant. It ruins the watch.


Well F###! That simply sucks! What a ...... news! Does the Titan 500 share the same DNA as the OVM? Because I just ordered that one! :-(


----------



## Dec1968

600 said:


> Well F###! That simply sucks! What a ...... news! Does the Titan 500 share the same DNA as the OVM? Because I just ordered that one! :-(


Yes. Identical case made from a different material. Your experience may vary......but I am a stickler for design.....and have some OCD....so I am more of the 'worst case scenario' kind of person.....you may be more carefree than I am....hopefully! That's one beautiful watch (Ti500).


----------



## rjprusak

Eodtech said:


> 600 -
> 
> In my humble opinion, the only way to go is the V1 with the black dial. The grey dials just don't cut it. I cant comment on the specifics of movements all have worked well, but the black dial really is the best looking watch to me...
> 
> Bob.


I have to agree that the 1.0 was the best looking.


----------



## Dec1968

rjprusak said:


> I have to agree that the 1.0 was the best looking.


Except for the 'too much peach' tone in the lume plots.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

600 said:


> Well F###! That simply sucks! What a ...... news! Does the Titan 500 share the same DNA as the OVM? Because I just ordered that one! :-(


6.75" flattish wrist, not an issue with the lugs. Not arguing against dec1968's views - we've done it many times before already but point is, we all have different preferences. I haven't been able to see the 90° angle on the bracelet he had mentioned though. Peace..


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> 6.75" flattish wrist, not an issue with the lugs. Not arguing against dec1968's views - we've done it many times before already but point is, we all have different preferences. I haven't been able to see the 90° angle on the bracelet he had mentioned though. Peace..


If the bracelet isn't tight, the 90 degree angle will occur at the top lugs (12 o'clock position) naturally with how the wrist falls and such. It's prominent in so many pictures online. I could spend hours showing them, but in the end it's all about whether or not the watch owner loves their watch. Mine is my opinion, and I'm glad you love your watch 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> If the bracelet isn't tight, the 90 degree angle will occur at the top lugs (12 o'clock position) naturally with how the wrist falls and such. It's prominent in so many pictures online. I could spend hours showing them, but in the end it's all about whether or not the watch owner loves their watch. Mine is my opinion, and I'm glad you love your watch
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I think I know what you mean. I actually wear all my watches loosely and they probably all do that, even my 36mm and 40mm cases with curved pointy lugs, and even on a strap. But for one, it's on the outside, where I don't see/notice it and, it's part and parcel of wearing a watch loosely, which I've been doing for literally decades, so it doesn't bother me at all (and it's really nothing to do with being a fanboy or not either). That's just me of course.... I love all my watches, that's why I have never let any go


----------



## pxl499

600 said:


> Well F###! That simply sucks! What a ...... news! Does the Titan 500 share the same DNA as the OVM? Because I just ordered that one! :-(


Well, another experience then: I have smaller than 7" wrist and I have an OT500 - and I absolutely love the straight long lugs. Do those lugs hug my wrist perfectly? Nope. Does that bother me? Just as opposite! It gives a unique look'n'feel and a solid characteristic. It may sound strange, but when I see images dive watches with curved lugs, it just... mehh. My next [offtopic] watch probably would be this, look at those long, almost straight lugs, amazing, isn't it:








Apart from that, this is extremely comfortable for me - it just blends to my arm, as it was the part of it.

Your mileage may vary, but it just fits for me - I love it


----------



## 600

@Watchfreek what size is your wrist?

I wear all my watches loose so they fall in a spot at the end of my wrist and start of my hand. So that must mean even a smaller watch will form the 90 degree angle right? And because of my loose fit wear style it really dosen't matter if if the watch is little too big or too small I guess.


----------



## 600

Ups sorry you already said 6.75" wrist!


----------



## Watchfreek

600 said:


> @Watchfreek what size is your wrist?
> 
> I wear all my watches loose so they fall in a spot at the end of my wrist and start of my hand. So that must mean even a smaller watch will form the 90 degree angle right? And because of my loose fit wear style it really dosen't matter if if the watch is little too big or too small I guess.


Approx. 6.75", up to 7" in the heat. Those photos were probably taken during cooler temps, so around 6.75".

As I have demonstrated with a 36mm on strap and a 40mm on bracelet, the 90°ish drop is inevitable, but also doesn't always look like that (changes as the watch moves around on your wrist during the day). Below's another 36mm on a bracelet. Also note the 6 o'clock side of my Ocean pics, I really like how it conforms to that side of the wrist, even more so than the smaller Rolexes with curvey and pointy lugs. Just another view to consider...


----------



## 600

Well ai give it a go and see how it works. Thanks for the pictures! Nice big help!


----------



## Watchfreek

600 said:


> 2. The movments used in these OVM has Etachoc systems and the date gear is not removed.


That's odd. The last time I looked inside my OVM (purchased early this year), my OOV and all my basic Nav B's have ETA's with Incaloc. Unfortunately I can't open my OVM with my sticky ball now, and I'm not about to hack up my nice caseback with my opener but one thing I've learned from others' experiences is the Steinhart CS responses are not always accurate


----------



## Watchfreek

600 said:


> Well ai give it a go and see how it works. Thanks for the pictures! Nice big help!


No worries. They do have an extremely accommodating return policy. If you don't end up liking it, send it back. Just don't take the plastic off or resize the bracelet while you decide. Good luck and post lotsb of pics!


----------



## sefrcoko

Dec1968 said:


> Except for the 'too much peach' tone in the lume plots.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Exactly. That 's why the Maxi LE from Gnomon is the best looking of the OVMs in my opinion. They fixed the lume, added hesalite, and offered a darker dial that falls somewhere in between v1 and v2/v2.5.


----------



## 600

Ha! In this case the inaccurate CS answer is for the better. But not so with the Titan 500. Rhey told me its Grade 5. If that is inaacurate then its a Grade 2:-(


----------



## pxl499

600 said:


> Ha! In this case the inaccurate CS answer is for the better. But not so with the Titan 500. Rhey told me its Grade 5. If that is inaacurate then its a Grade 2:-(


I don't know the grade, but so far there is not a little scratch on the case. Not even a hairline. It seems to my eye that this is much harder and scratch resistant than SS. This is not the case of the bracelet, which does have some hair scratches for now. It still looks good, but the case is perfectly pristine.


----------



## Dec1968

sefrcoko said:


> Exactly. That 's why the Maxi LE from Gnomon is the best looking of the OVMs in my opinion. They fixed the lume, added hesalite, and offered a darker dial that falls somewhere in between v1 and v2/v2.5.


Bought that one too. Sold it. Really really REALLY wanted that one to be 'the one'.

It's wasn't sadly.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

I doubt it would be grade 5 because they'd be stupid not to advertise it - It's just one of those premium features thats a selling point. Having said that, grade 2 Ti is just as hard as 316L s/s (check it out if you don't believe me). Ti just has the perception of being softer because scratches show more easily because of the contrast, but Ti also will patina over time, concealing the scratches.


----------



## 600

Based on the finish I suspect the case is indeed Gr. 5 but the bracelet is Gr. 2. Grade 2 normally finishes a bit darker than Gr. 5.

Also I simply can't believe this Judith is lying when customers ask what grade it is and deliberately tells people its gr. 5 when its in fact gr. 2....right? :-/


----------



## Watchfreek

Misinformation, not intentionally lying....

The bracelet and case cleans up the same color. I've done it.


----------



## 600

I hope you are wrong 

I like to believe Judith is right!


----------



## Watchfreek

Lol...except for the Etachoc bit, right?


----------



## sefrcoko

Dec1968 said:


> Bought that one too. Sold it. Really really REALLY wanted that one to be 'the one'.
> 
> It's wasn't sadly.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yup same here... Still my favorite OVM (bought it twice! lol), but ultimately wears just a little bigger than I'd like.


----------



## lvt

600 said:


> 2. The movments used in these OVM has Etachoc systems and the date gear is not removed.


It's dangerous to leave the date gear because the owner would have bad habit to wait to hear the click near midnight.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

lvt said:


> It's dangerous to leave the date gear because the owner would have bad habit to wait to hear the click near midnight.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Can you clarify why this would be a bad habit? Sorry but this confuses me.


----------



## lvt

MrDagon007 said:


> Can you clarify why this would be a bad habit? Sorry but this confuses me.


Once you know it's there, you will wait for it, even when you don't see it.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Ok thanks. You mean an obsession, it is not really "dangerous".


----------



## 600

Ok maybe this might be a stupid question but if a No Date watch still has the date gear does it also have the date disc with numbers spining around behind the dial??


----------



## lvt

600 said:


> Ok maybe this might be a stupid question but if a No Date watch still has the date gear does it also have the date disc with numbers spining around behind the dial??


It could be another question for Steinhart's CS.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

And then we'll see more complaints about non-responses to the less important stuff, like enquiries regarding outstanding orders and warranty issues.......


----------



## twintop

600 said:


> Ok maybe this might be a stupid question but if a No Date watch still has the date gear does it also have the date disc with numbers spining around behind the dial??


I would highly doubt that the date disc would still be there. It's not because the movement wasn't modified that they would keep the date disc underneath the dial.


----------



## Darwin

Dec1968 said:


> 7" flat wrist. HATED HATED HATED the lugs but LOVED LOVED LOVED the watch....so much so that I tried to own one three times...and three times I sold them. A 6.7" wrist will not properly handle this watch if you take the fanboy out of the equation. The flat lugs will look bad, and that they are squared off at the end of the lugs makes it even worse where the lugs and bracelet meet. You will quite literally see a 90 degree angle on one end of the watch from lugs to bracelet as it wraps around your wrist. I hated that and it is the main reason I sold all of mine. It looks squared off and to me, with such a beautiful design on a watch, why Steinhart chose to allow that design decision baffles me. Squares and circles on that small of a size on a rounded wrist looks awful.
> 
> This watch requires a larger wrist. It wears big for a 42mm watch.
> 
> Let me put it another way - the flat lugs and squared off ends to those lugs are not graceful. The watch, minus those elements, is incredibly graceful. Yet when you add in the blocky squared off elements, it destroys the beauty and gracefulness of the design. The lugs should gracefully hug the wrist and taper ever so gently and blend the bracelet and lugs, but it doesn't. It's a design flaw in my opinion. The bracelet and lugs should work together to provide a seamless motion, instead you get an attack of angles where the balance of the watch has a form and beauty to it.
> 
> Sorry to the Steinhart lovers. I am not bashing the watch overall. I have owned THREE Steinharts, so I can say this....they ruined an otherwise perfect watch.
> 
> My goal was to wear the ovm for the rest of my life. To make it my main watch. Every other piece I own, different makers and designs, all have grace, but this aggressive square is too abrupt to be considered graceful and elegant. It ruins the watch.


Bravo! Very well articulated. I've tried unsuccessfully to articulate this many times.

Really wanted to love my OVM 1.0 but the case (lug) profile killed it for me, as did the "peach" coloured vintage lume. Mine also gained 26 seconds a day (not sure if this was an issue from day one or emerged later; I didn't bond with, and as a result didn't wear, the watch much in the first year and only noticed the timing when I tried to wear it to bond with it about 15 months after I received it direct from Steinhart) and i sold it after about 18 months of ownership. My other beef with it was the size - an homage to a Rolex Milsub should be 39/40mm. I had and traded the MKII LRRP Milsub, a Raven 44 Deep, and a first gen ETA powered Armida A2 for the same reason (41.5 - 44mm size). Thus, the possibility of a 39mm version is intriguing, particularly if the lug profile is tweaked (Steinhart took a step in the right direction with the 3-6-9 Ocean One - can't recall the model name and it's no longer available).


----------



## andyk8

Darwin said:


> Steinhart took a step in the right direction with the 3-6-9 Ocean One - can't recall the model name and it's no longer available.


Do you mean this one?

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-vintage.html


----------



## Darwin

^^ That's the one. Please don't tell me you found it on their website. I looked! Honest! 

Added in edit: you did find it on their website. How the heck did I miss that?!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8

Darwin said:


> ^^ That's the one. Please don't tell me you found it on their website. I looked! Honest!
> 
> Added in edit: you did find it on their website. How the heck did I miss that?!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Ha ha! It's a gorgeous watch. I owned one years ago and sold it. Regretted it ever since. Aim to pick one up again very soon.


----------



## 600

This model looks HUGE! Funny he website states 42mm just like the rest.


----------



## Dec1968

600 said:


> This model looks HUGE! Funny he website states 42mm just like the rest.


It's the damn lug design....RUINS an otherwise PERFECT watch....


----------



## Watchfreek

But how can the lugs have any effect if he's comparing with other Oceans? If anything the OOV's lugs should have less of an effect because they are bevelled and bent ("curved" as you call it) more.

It is indeed perceptively my largest "looking" Ocean and I believe it is because of it's narrower (and simpler) bezel and a much larger and cleaner dial (approx.5mm difference in fact). Also, the OOV's bezel is actually wider than normal, at approx. 43+mm vs 42mm on the regular Oceans.










For some reason it doesn't look that much bigger than an OT500GMTP though...maybe it's the effect of colors...


----------



## 600

That Titan 500 and GMT models is freaking awesome in design! If they make a 40mm in Stainless Steel I would buy 2!


----------



## twintop

Found this pic on FB....one off the first 39mm models. It looks big, but it's on a woman's wrist.


----------



## Dec1968

twintop said:


> Found this pic on FB....one off the first 39mm models. It looks big, but it's on a woman's wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12413901


Since it was in FB, can you provide a link?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

It's on the official Steinhart watches page....


----------



## Dec1968

Ok ladies, the first 39mm Ocean image in the wild...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4506355&share_type=t

Saw your post here too 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## twintop

This is the group your looking for  https://www.facebook.com/groups/145344908871556/


----------



## parsig9

I'd be having this in 39mm.



andyk8 said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-vintage.html
> 
> View attachment 12411359


----------



## Watchfreek

No wonder I beat you. You saw it from the group but then I dont really need FB for these...


----------



## Watchfreek

parsig9 said:


> I'd be having this in 39mm.


Is it coming out in 39mm?


----------



## twintop

Oh boy, I'm in trouble if the 39mm will be available with a MOP dial, the wife likes it


----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> Oh boy, I'm in trouble if the 39mm will be available with a MOP dial, the wife likes it


Consider it a little investment/ticket for paving the way to your future additions  The other colours are even more awesome imo....


----------



## parsig9

No idea. Just saying. I will hold out for it


----------



## kinglee

MOP dial? Please explain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Mother of pearl.


----------



## kinglee

Watchfreek said:


> Mother of pearl.


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8

Steinhart confirmed on their Facebook page this rancid green one is actually a 42mm.


----------



## maysatanong

wowwww really wait for 39 mm 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dickerwe

They emailed me saying no changes to the Vintage GMT, FYI. Was hoping for a 39 of that.


----------



## Snapdaddy12

How do you subscribe to their newsletter so I can learn when the 39mm versions come out?


----------



## sefrcoko

Snapdaddy12 said:


> How do you subscribe to their newsletter so I can learn when the 39mm versions come out?


Go to their website and you can sign up there.


----------



## southpaw2280

Steinhart just released a post on FB with roman numerals "XXXIX" .......39?


----------



## Eodtech

Oceans and GMT's..??? I hope, I hope, I hope...


----------



## ProjectQuattro

600 said:


> This model looks HUGE! Funny he website states 42mm just like the rest.


I realize this is a super late reply, but... that watch is actually far larger than 42mm. I owned that and a OVM1, both of which I sold this past week. The Ocean One Vintage has the same case as the OVM1 (which is large, as others mentioned) but I wondered why it wore so much larger until I ran across this picture that WUS user Aquis posted a few years ago:









Way, way too large for my 7"-ish wrist. Even the OVM1 was pushing it for me, it does wear large for a 42... both of them dwarf my SuperOcean Heritage.


----------



## andyk8

The case on the Ocean models is actually 42mm, the pic above is measuring the diameter of the bezel.

I've a 7" wrist and the Ocean models fit me perfectly. Suppose it all depends whether you've a flat or a round wrist.

If you prefer smaller size watches I really don't know why anyone would buy a 42mm watch and then complain that it's too big!


----------



## ProjectQuattro

andyk8 said:


> The case on the Ocean models is actually 42mm, the pic above is measuring the diameter of the bezel.
> 
> I've a 7" wrist and the Ocean models fit me perfectly. Suppose it all depends whether you've a flat or a round wrist.
> 
> If you prefer smaller size watches I really don't know why anyone would buy a 42mm watch and then complain that it's too big!


A 42mm-look watch suits my wrist fine, but 43.6 is too big for my personal preference. Watch measurement points can vary, see any thread on the Speedmaster Reduced for a perfect case study, but measuring the "normal" way I think the O1V _should_ be tagged as a 43-44mm.

It also comes down to the way the case is designed... my 42mm Breitling (which actually measures at 41.5mm across the bezel) is actually 2mm longer lug to lug than the Oceans, but the lugs wrap rather than being straight so it wears way smaller.



















Moral of the story, I guess, is always try on a watch before buying if possible.

But nobody should listen to me because I just ordered the aforemented Speedmaster Reduced without even seeing one in person...


----------



## Dec1968

Wraparound lugs ALWAYS make a watch more comfortable. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## andyk8

Nah. I prefer the straight lugs on my Ocean One to most curved lugs. I hope Steinhart never get rid of the straight lugs.


----------



## Dec1968

andyk8 said:


> Nah. I prefer the straight lugs on my Ocean One to most curved lugs. I hope Steinhart never get rid of the straight lugs.


(Not taking the bait...not taking the bait...)

It's good they make what you like 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Boggy




----------



## lvt

What lugs problem are you talking about?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

lvt said:


> What lugs problem are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


The fact that the Steinhart ones are straight rather than curving down to wrap around the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

Post on Instagram teasing '39' -


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYi8hqND8Ok/


----------



## Sam-e

ProjectQuattro said:


> A 42mm-look watch suits my wrist fine, but 43.6 is too big for my personal preference. Watch measurement points can vary, see any thread on the Speedmaster Reduced for a perfect case study, but measuring the "normal" way I think the O1V





ProjectQuattro said:


> _should_ be tagged as a 43-44mm.
> 
> It also comes down to the way the case is designed... my 42mm Breitling (which actually measures at 41.5mm across the bezel) is actually 2mm longer lug to lug than the Oceans, but the lugs wrap rather than being straight so it wears way smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of the story, I guess, is always try on a watch before buying if possible.
> 
> But nobody should listen to me because I just ordered the aforemented Speedmaster Reduced without even seeing one in person...


 That is such a good shot of the Steinhart


----------



## wapap

ProjectQuattro said:


> The fact that the Steinhart ones are straight rather than curving down to wrap around the wrist.


I have never seen the Ocean 2 in person, but based on some pictures, it looks like its lugs might be a little more curved than those of the other models. Is that really the case?


----------



## wapap

ProjectQuattro said:


> but measuring the "normal" way I think the O1V _should_ be tagged as a 43-44mm.


I vaguely recall a review mentioning the same thing. Steinhart seems to measure the diameter of the case only, without including the bezel which sticks out by about a mm, adding roughly a couple of millimeters to the overall diameter. In that case, I think their 39mm case makes sense since it still won't look too small for most people.

Edit: I just saw the beautiful measurement picture on page 9 showing 43.6mm


----------



## wapap

dickerwe said:


> They emailed me saying no changes to the Vintage GMT, FYI. Was hoping for a 39 of that.


Too bad. That's one Steinheart I would have actually considered buying.


----------



## Ldiesel

I'm hoping for a 39mm OVM with a jet black dial. Too much to ask?

In reality, Steinhart needs to minimize risk with the new line, so I'd imagine they'll only redesign one set of hands (Mercedes) and one to two dials (ocean one and O1VR?)

I'd be surprised if we saw a 39 mm watch with sword hands or a GMT complication, but we can only hope.

I have a feeling that one of the 39mm watches they release won't be an existing 42mm version, though (COMEX?). What better way to get people to pull out their wallets?

Regardless of what form the 39mm watches take, we can be guaranteed that they'll have plenty of "sporty exclusiveness" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Would be fun to also see a fixed bezel watch in the 39mm series. Like that black bay variant with fixed bezel - equally sexy as the standard diver ones. Curious what is coming.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

+1 for the 39mm OVM with a black dial.

If they make that I'd go back to being a Steinhart owner immediately.

I'd also probably get a regular Ocean One in black if it didn't have a cyclops... I hate them so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enyn90

I would like to see a no date sub dial, or maybe a 3-6-9, but with sword hands!


----------



## Dec1968

I'm hoping they don't screw up the domed crystal like they did the the new red Vintage. The one it used to have (like the OVM) was perfect. The new one isn't. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Ldiesel

MrDagon007 said:


> Would be fun to also see a fixed bezel watch in the 39mm series. Like that black bay variant with fixed bezel - equally sexy as the standard diver ones. Curious what is coming.


Yes! I'd like to see that. Maybe an explorer 1 homage too.

My other dream is a modern Explorer II with the round indices and orange GMT hand. Definitely not going to happen, but I can dream.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

Dec1968 said:


> I'm hoping they don't screw up the domed crystal like they did the the new red Vintage. The one it used to have (like the OVM) was perfect. The new one isn't.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I'd like to see the new O1VR in person. The crystal doesn't look bad to my eyes, just different. What don't you like about it?

I wish they'd do less intense "patina" coloring. Something more cream colored like the Pelagos LHD model:










Imagine the O1VR or the OVM with that color indices?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Ldiesel said:


> I'd like to see the new O1VR in person. The crystal doesn't look bad to my eyes, just different. What don't you like about it?
> 
> I wish they'd do less intense "patina" coloring. Something more cream colored like the Pelagos LHD model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the O1VR or the OVM with that color indices?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved the crystals edges and how it tapered down. Seems like they lost that magic to me. Preference.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## andyk8

Dec1968 said:


> I'm hoping they don't screw up the domed crystal like they did the the new red Vintage. The one it used to have (like the OVM) was perfect. The new one isn't.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Having owned the 1st generation O1VR and now owning the latest edition I think the new crystal is much nicer. I prefer the flush edges where it meets the bezel. Looks more refined.


----------



## teejay

andyk8 said:


> Having owned the 1st generation O1VR and now owning the latest edition I think the new crystal is much nicer. I prefer the flush edges where it meets the bezel. Looks more refined.


I'm with you, man. I like the new one much better.


----------



## City74

Just got an email. They O1 is officially out in 39mm. 5 colors to choose from. Black is nice. The rest are ugly


----------



## Boggy

Just saw this on FB:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=844929422341677


----------



## Kilovolt

Just got this mail:


----------



## Houls

*Ocean 39 is in the wild!*

Just got the email. The 39's have been released.


----------



## smille76

Black is already sold out.

Kudos to them for trying some wild looking colors (pink!). 

The blue is interesting though, that MOP dial looks sweet.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

*Let's see who has the first newly released O1 39mm ?*

OK so we assume that the very first packages of the O1 39mm are on their way to the owners. Can't wait to see who will have it on the wrist first.

Some comparison photos with the 42mm counterpart are mostly welcome.

  

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

I hope Steinhart makes vintage ones in 39mm soon!


----------



## City74

I think Steinhart made a HUGE mistake here. I think their target customers for dive watches are men and 95% of men would only wear 2 of the colors available. Most women wear more casual or dressy type watches in smaller diameters so they missed that target area with the 39mm size which is very big for a woman's watch. This to me is a complete mistake. Make the O1 in black, blue, green and vintage and you probably sell out. Make them in pink, light blue and MoP white and I think you just produced your first 50% off sale items. Just IMO


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

*Re: Ocean 39 is in the wild!*

wahhhh no OVR 39mm yet!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

*Re: Ocean 39 is in the wild!*

I just got the email too!!!!!  I am trying to figure out which one to get  The Blue looks pretty sweet!!! Who will be the first WUS to get one


----------



## jamesezra

*Re: Ocean 39 is in the wild!*

super excited. The white and the green caught my eye!


----------



## jamesezra

The white has a hanford feel to it. On a sidenote, the black is still in stock. 

I am really aiming for the green!


----------



## Deep.Eye

*Re: Ocean 39 is in the wild!*

I'm disappointed. I do not like obvious sub lookalikes. Was hoping for the OVM or the 500 premium, maybe GMT..


----------



## jamesezra

just noticed that there's a lume pip on the green but not on the black!


----------



## Boggy

Lume pips are on aluminum inserts only. Not on ceramics.

My concern is not the target market per se. But more on having too many Rolex look alike in the line up. If I were Steinhart, all 39mms will be for Vintage Hommages only. My opinon only of course.


----------



## messym73

jamesezra said:


> just noticed that there's a lume pip on the green but not on the black!


Because the black has a ceramic like the pastel ones. The green is aluminium so can be drilled to hold a pip?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## messym73

messym73 said:


> Because the black has a ceramic bezel, like the pastel ones. The green is aluminium so can be drilled to hold a pip?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

messym73 said:


> Because the black has a ceramic like the pastel ones. The green is aluminium so can be drilled to hold a pip?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yeah. Im torn between the black or the green actually. The green reminds me of Kermit. There's a local dessert called Chendol and my wife just told me the coloruway reminds her of it!

Visuals:


----------



## n1k0

I could have been interested by a custom white one with the black bezel on it, if only the dial wasn't MoP 

Oh well, I'll just patiently wait for a 39mm Steve McQueen.


----------



## Deep.Eye

Boggy said:


> Lume pips are on aluminum inserts only. Not on ceramics.
> 
> My concern is not the target market per se. But more on having too many Rolex look alike in the line up. If I were Steinhart, all 39mms will be for Vintage Hommages only. My opinon only of course.


Same here. 
Enough with rolex look alikes. Enough with mercedes hands. Make the OVM, 500 premium, 500 GMT premium. 
Also, the majority of watch enthusiast are men, so these strange colors look like a missed opportunity to me.


----------



## Ldiesel

So close, yet so far. The ocean one line is all about tradition and classic styling. The new colors would be much more at home in the Ocean Two line, which is the place for a more contemporary, experimental design.

It feels like they're not catering to their base, which I'd imagine is guys who enjoy traditional/vintage styled watches that harken back to long lost/expensive Rolexes. Most of the 39mm models don't achieve this aesthetic. A simple survey on WuS would have surfaced what their enthusiast base wanted, and I'm sure it wouldn't have been MOP dials.

I would have taken any slight change to the two existing models - an all green dial like the Rolex Hulk? Or a no cyclops or no date version? 

The one thing I like is the 20-16mm taper with the bracelet. Very refined and elegant.

Hopefully this is just the beginning of the 39mm line. For now, my wallet is closed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa

*Re: Ocean 39 is in the wild!*



Deep.Eye said:


> I'm disappointed. I do not like obvious sub lookalikes. Was hoping for the OVM or the 500 premium, maybe GMT..


Aye same, they just seem like lazy sub homages/ladies watches with the powder color scheme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa

Hopefully there will be more! As of now the 39mm releases are some lazy sub homages and "ladies" color schemes. Fingers crossed for 39mm OVM!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa

*Let's see who has the first newly released O1 39mm ?*

Me wallet is closed to them until a 39mm OV/OVM lol. One can find these sort of sub homages from dozens of other brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep.Eye

*Re: Let's see who has the first newly released O1 39mm ?*

Yep, if i wanted the sub homage in this range, i would've already bought the Squale..


----------



## valuewatchguy

Pastel must be the new black

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## whaiyun

*Re: Let's see who has the first newly released O1 39mm ?*

Waiting for OVM 39!


----------



## lvt

*Re: Let's see who has the first newly released O1 39mm ?*

It seems that some of the 39mm are made for women. Isn't it a good thing?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoTime

*Steinhart Releases 39mm*

Steinhart Releases 39mm


----------



## andyk8

*Re: Let's see who has the first newly released O1 39mm ?*



lvt said:


> It seems that some of the 39mm are made for women. Isn't it a good thing?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


39mm is a woman's watch size in a modern watch.

There are lots of puny wristed men out there who wanted a 39 who won't buy any of these and in general women have very little interest in horology, they're more interested in brand recognition, and Steinhart unfortunately can't offer them that.


----------



## andyk8

*Re: Steinhart Releases 39mm*

I think you're a bit late to the party Marco!


----------



## Darwin

wapap said:


> I vaguely recall a review mentioning the same thing. Steinhart seems to measure the diameter of the case only, without including the bezel which sticks out by about a mm, adding roughly a couple of millimeters to the overall diameter. In that case, I think their 39mm case makes sense since it still won't look too small for most people.


This isn't unique to Steinhart - measuring the diameter of a watch without the crown at the case (and not measuring the bezel instead) is an industry standard. Many watches (my vintage Omega SM300, for example) have wider bezels than cases but other watches (my Seiko SBDX001, for example) have cases that are wider than the bezel that sits atop them...


----------



## MarcoTime

*Re: Steinhart Releases 39mm*

haha...I knew it was happening. Got Steinhart's email now. 
Thanks


----------



## andyk8

*Re: Steinhart Releases 39mm*

DUPLICATE


----------



## twintop

It's never going to be good enough is it? Everyone asks for a 39mm Ocean One, Steinhart delivers, and everyone keeps whining they didn't get the model they wanted.

I applaud Steinhart for making 3 models that cater specifically for the ladies. My wife and daughter already told me which model they prefer, so my wallet is in deep trouble

I'll be ordering a white one for the missus, but that'll have to wait until mid november, so it gets here in time for our wedding anniversary;-)
My daughter will have to wait until the end of the school year. Hell, I might even buy the Black one for my son.


----------



## jamesezra

twintop said:


> It's never going to be good enough is it? Everyone asks for a 39mm Ocean One, Steinhart delivers, and everyone keeps whining they didn't get the model they wanted.
> 
> I applaud Steinhart for making 3 models that cater specifically for the ladies. My wife and daughter already told me which model they prefer, so my wallet is in deep trouble
> 
> I'll be ordering a white one for the missus, but that'll have to wait until mid november, so it gets here in time for our wedding anniversary;-)
> My daughter will have to wait until the end of the school year. Hell, I might even buy the Black one for my son.


I really like how you are handling this


----------



## Watchfreek

There's absolutely nothing wrong with expanding the customer base. I'm quite sure they were content with just the sales of the 42's but need to diversify a bit (and to satisfy certain non-females).

My girlfriend is sold on all the MOP's, subject to seeing them in the metal. She's also a bit concerned that 39mm might be too small........ Stef, we're going to need a loan! Lol.


----------



## tripreed

twintop said:


> It's never going to be good enough is it? Everyone asks for a 39mm Ocean One, Steinhart delivers, and everyone keeps whining they didn't get the model they wanted.


Agreed. Seems like a lot of sour grapes. I've been looking to get my first Steinhart, but once I saw the 39s were on the horizon, I decided to wait and see what they released. I'm personally glad to see the black and the green bezel one, and pending an upcoming bonus at work, plan on ordering one.


----------



## MrDagon007

I like:
- some models now specifically for women
- 20x16 bracelet
- good bgw9 lume !!!
- decent movement
- expected quality / price

I don't personally like:
- the lack of character / overly cloned style of the more manly black one
BUT I can't blame them for making a product that can take some of the pie that now goes to for example squale and nth who offer the smaller size with commercial success. 

Hence while the current batch is not for me, I think it is a decent commercial strategy.
Will be curious for later models in this range though.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I think these are a wise business move for steinhart but i am dissapointed they didnt do something a bit more noteworthy with this release. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

Order placed ! Green!


----------



## Relo60

Nice dial designs but was hoping they would move away from the Rolex "hour" hand. Will pass on these.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I too like the straight lugs as I have very flat large wrists. 

I have a Squale Atmos 20 and like it, but because of the straight lugs and my wrist I enjoy wearing the Steiny more. 

I have an NTH. I love it as I have had it on fir about a month now, but if it were designed Custom for my wrist it would have straighter lugs or be a mm or two larger. 

You just can't please everybody so I enjoy each watch for what it is. 

Props to Steinhart for making some moves at expansion. I would love to see a modern version of the OVM, but I have my sights set on a DLC 42mm Ocean One Black as the next watch. 

While I really am enjoying the NTH modern, the movement a Miyota, while highly accurate, thanks Doc Vail, is a bit noisy off the wrist and at heart I love ETA movements. 

I wish there was an option to buy the O1B or an OVM modern with the ETA 2892-2 top. 

I would probably wear that watch every day. I do have 2 Seiko specifically for dress occasions. 

As for the Rolex fans crashing the thread, Steinhart has great press from places like the Robb report stating how foolish it is to tie up so much money in a watch or any accessory. 

Why buy a car, accessory, jewelry, a car like the Porsche Cayenne and a giant house that you only use a few rooms in, when you can use that extra pile of cash to be earning you money in investments. 

There are so many reasons to buy sub $600 watches that are quality and are affordable. 

I would much rather travel with the extra funds or the money made by investments than have a very expensive watchbox. 

Without a bunch of luxury brands filling it up the box holds well over $15K in timekeepers that wait for a chance to sit on my wrist for just a couple of hours. 

Congrats to Steinhart and Gunter. 
You will never see a Rolex sitting on my wrist full time. Maybe just to see a different model at an AD while stuck with my wife out shopping in a boutique center. 

The only AD or boutique that has ever had me thinking of grabbing fir my credit card was a FM and a GP and I easily resisted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Champagne InHand said:


> I too like the straight lugs as I have very flat large wrists.
> 
> I have a Squale Atmos 20 and like it, but because of the straight lugs and my wrist I enjoy wearing the Steiny more.
> 
> I have an NTH. I love it as I have had it on fir about a month now, but if it were designed Custom for my wrist it would have straighter lugs or be a mm or two larger.
> 
> You just can't please everybody so I enjoy each watch for what it is.
> 
> Props to Steinhart for making some moves at expansion. I would love to see a modern version of the OVM, but I have my sights set on a DLC 42mm Ocean One Black as the next watch.
> 
> While I really am enjoying the NTH modern, the movement a Miyota, while highly accurate, thanks Doc Vail, is a bit noisy off the wrist and at heart I love ETA movements.
> 
> I wish there was an option to buy the O1B or an OVM modern with the ETA 2892-2 top.
> 
> I would probably wear that watch every day. I do have 2 Seiko specifically for dress occasions.
> 
> As for the Rolex fans crashing the thread, Steinhart has great press from places like the Robb report stating how foolish it is to tie up so much money in a watch or any accessory.
> 
> Why buy a car, accessory, jewelry, a car like the Porsche Cayenne and a giant house that you only use a few rooms in, when you can use that extra pile of cash to be earning you money in investments.
> 
> There are so many reasons to buy sub $600 watches that are quality and are affordable.
> 
> I would much rather travel with the extra funds or the money made by investments than have a very expensive watchbox.
> 
> Without a bunch of luxury brands filling it up the box holds well over $15K in timekeepers that wait for a chance to sit on my wrist for just a couple of hours.
> 
> Congrats to Steinhart and Gunter.
> You will never see a Rolex sitting on my wrist full time. Maybe just to see a different model at an AD while stuck with my wife out shopping in a boutique center.
> 
> The only AD or boutique that has ever had me thinking of grabbing fir my credit card was a FM and a GP and I easily resisted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with everything, except certain Rolexes can be really good investments too.


----------



## SolarCycles1963

Watchfreek said:


> I agree with everything, except certain Rolexes can be really good investments too.


I can never understand why anyone buys a watch as an investment to be honest.

Love the new small 39mm ( too small for me ) but I would love to see the BGW9 implemented on the rest of the Ocean 1 range.


----------



## teejay

Is it just me or does it look like they changed the cyclops on the 39? Pics look like a smaller cyclops with possibly better magnification. This would be a much needed improvement. Though no cyclops would be even better.


----------



## SolarCycles1963

teejay said:


> Is it just me or does it look like they changed the cyclops on the 39? Pics look like a smaller cyclops with possibly better magnification. This would be a much needed improvement. Though no cyclops would be even better.


The magnification does appear to have been increased whether or not that's just an optical illusion via the press releases is hard to tell.


----------



## SolarCycles1963

Watchfreek said:


> I agree with everything, except certain Rolexes can be really good investments too.


I can never understand why anyone buys a watch as an investment to be honest.

Love the new small 39mm ( too small for me ) but I would love to see the BGW9 implemented on the rest of the Ocean 1 range.


----------



## Watchfreek

SolarCycles1963 said:


> I can never understand why anyone buys a watch as an investment to be honest.


Some people actually make a living trading in Rolexes and parts.

As a passive investment, you're never going to lose on most Rolexes held for a few years and you never know when you're going to need the extra cash.


----------



## SolarCycles1963

Watchfreek said:


> Some people actually make a living trading in Rolexes and parts.
> 
> As a passive investment, you're never going to lose on most Rolexes held for a few years and you never know when you're going to need the extra cash.


Sorry my reply was badly worded, yes indeed some do.


----------



## Watchfreek

And to bring this back on topic, most Steinharts seem to keep their value quite well for some reason. Possibly gone are the days when OVM v1 sell for obscene amounts on the used market but still, some used prices appear to be above list price. Not a bad phenomenon for an affordbles watch.


----------



## itsreallydarren

Is it sacrelidge to say I want to swap some snowflake hands on the black model?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rjprusak

I have always been a big fan of Steinhart and have a Vintage GMT Dualtime which I love. Honestly though, these 39mm models are an epic fail in my opinion.


----------



## Dec1968

No lume pip on the ceramic insert is bizarre looking 


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968

I will probably buy the Ocean 39 in black with a steel bezel insert - for safekeeping....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Eodtech

rjprusak said:


> I have always been a big fan of Steinhart and have a Vintage GMT Dualtime which I love. Honestly though, these 39mm models are an epic fail in my opinion.


No offense intended, but why do you think they are an epic fail? I bet the sales will be very vigorous and a lot of people will be happy to finally get their hands, or wrists in this case, on a Steinhart 39mm. I can surmise there will be a market for these pieces and they will sell very well. The folks at Steinhart are not dummies and have a pretty good handle on what the market demands are.

I can understand if you personally don't like them and don't want to buy one, but an epic fail seems a bit strong to me. I didn't see anything in the new 39mm release that I am interested in, but I certainly wouldn't call this new direction a failure, at least not yet, they just came out a few hours ago.

We are all entitled to our opinion, but I am just wondering how you arrived at yours...?

Bob.


----------



## tripreed

itsreallydarren said:


> Is it sacrelidge to say I want to swap some snowflake hands on the black model?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I like that idea personally. I've always been a fan of the Tudor snowflakes. Just wish there was a way to get square indices to match.


----------



## tripreed

rjprusak said:


> I have always been a big fan of Steinhart and have a Vintage GMT Dualtime which I love. Honestly though, these 39mm models are an epic fail in my opinion.


They didn't release the models you were interested in, but did release the black version, and the green bezel version, which are probably two of their best sellers, so it's an epic fail?


----------



## andyk8

Dec1968 said:


> I will probably buy the Ocean 39 in black with a steel bezel insert - for safekeeping....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


There's no bezel inserts available for these


----------



## Dec1968

andyk8 said:


> There's no bezel inserts available for these


I thought I saw ceramic and aluminum options? The green has a lume pip - ugh. I hate (and I mean HATE) the insert on the black one. LOL - HATE - strong word, I know....but it really turns me off. I needs me some lume pip, baby!!!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## andyk8

The 39mm black comes with ceramic insert only, no option for aluminium


----------



## DaveMac66

I get the 39mm. I have just seen to many sub style watches being made. I would have liked to see them offer up something different. Maybe day/date or Explorer types. Dressier but casual as well. 
42mm rides a lot better on my 8 1/2" wrist as well.

Should be interesting to see how well they sell and if they can maintain the appeal. 
Peace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli

When they launch a 39 Batman or Explorer 2 type, I'm giving the brand one last try


----------



## jamesezra

Revisited Steinhart's website... Black is sold out!


----------



## Boggy

I wish all Steinhart ceramic bezels are engraved. Their regular ceramic bezels are hard to read at certain angles and lightings. But I guess Gunter is reserving the engraved ones for premium and limited models.


----------



## McHale

andyk8 said:


> There's no bezel inserts available for these


Maybe not from Steinhart but there are plenty of 39mm bezel inserts available on ebay. Won't some of those options work?


----------



## Eodtech

jamesezra said:


> Revisited Steinhart's website... Black is sold out!


As per the earlier post in this thread... The 39mm new release's sure don't sound like an epic fail to me...!!!!


----------



## jamesezra

Agreed  I was telling my wife that no matter what, in any situation, there will always be unsatisfied people!



Eodtech said:


> As per the earlier post in this thread... The 39mm new release's sure don't sound like an epic fail to me...!!!!


----------



## Vindic8

I bought the wife a pink 39 today. Boy is she HAPPY.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Funny, but I remember starting a thread last year asking for a smaller model and got lambasted. 

Seems I was on to something lol 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## lvt

jamesezra said:


> Revisited Steinhart's website... Black is sold out!


The stock will refill soon.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog

The most interesting thing is that Steinhart finally gave in and revised the strategy of NOT making 39mm Oceans.

I guess that a couple less mm will help with the straight lugs issue. Not a big problem for me, but I understand how it can be for other people.

Me, I would be more interested in 39mm versions of the O1V et al. I really think the over-size hurts the vintage looks of these.

For the new 39mm Ocean 1s, I would assume that dial size and hand lengths have now been reduced to the usual sizes available in the modding parts market... This will open a lot more possibilities for customization I'd guess. Possibly the bezel inserts are also standard size now...


----------



## Dec1968

Blackdog said:


> The most interesting thing is that Steinhart finally gave in and revised the strategy of NOT making 39mm Oceans.
> 
> Possibly the bezel inserts are also standard size now...


The bezel insert size will definitely be the deciding factor for me. I don't like the insert they used.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## leong33

City74 said:


> I think Steinhart made a HUGE mistake here. I think their target customers for dive watches are men and 95% of men would only wear 2 of the colors available. Most women wear more casual or dressy type watches in smaller diameters so they missed that target area with the 39mm size which is very big for a woman's watch. This to me is a complete mistake. Make the O1 in black, blue, green and vintage and you probably sell out. Make them in pink, light blue and MoP white and I think you just produced your first 50% off sale items. Just IMO


No, Steinhart has not made a Big Mistake. They heard the market. Most of the watch brands are changing their case size to 40 mm and below. Omega has issued 39.5mm PO , Seiko SLA017 39mm, Blancpain Babthyscaphe 38mm etc.

Also not to forget there is a big market here in Asia with smaller wrist size that can contribute to the success. Rolex datejust classic 36mm small?

Congratulation Steinhart, you heard us from the East. I had ordered my Ocean 39 black just before it ran out of stock.

Use to owned the Ocean Black 42mm but too large for 6.5 in and sold it.


----------



## jamesezra

leong33 said:


> No, Steinhart has not made a Big Mistake. They heard the market. Most of the watch brands are changing their case size to 40 mm and below. Omega has issued 39.5mm PO , Seiko SLA017 39mm, Blancpain Babthyscaphe 38mm etc.
> 
> Also not to forget there is a big market here in Asia with smaller wrist size that can contribute to the success. Rolex datejust classic 36mm small?
> 
> Congratulation Steinhart, you heard us from the East. I had ordered my Ocean 39 black just before it ran out of stock.
> 
> Use to owned the Ocean Black 42mm but too large for 6.5 in and sold it.


Ditto. The tide is changing. Smaller watches, here we come.

And guess what? The green is out now as well!


----------



## kelt

I think the dial should show some distinctiveness and reflect the size of the case, keeping the same "OCEAN ONE" as on the 42mm watches may be a mistake, "OCEAN 39", or "OCEAN" might have been a better choice.

Waiting for a no date domed crystal version, and DLC coating !


----------



## willykatie

This probably will suit my little skinny wrist better now .

Showed the white and the pink one to the wife last night and she likes them. She likes the blue one as well but she said probably would be harder finding anything to wear to match that colour compare to the other two.

I like the black or the green but would rather to have the green with ceramic bezel though as it's more reliable (or is it?).

Is it weird having the same size of watch for a couple? As I always think the ladies watch should be smaller than the guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

willykatie said:


> This probably will suit my little skinny wrist better now .
> 
> Showed the white and the pink one to the wife last night and she likes them. She likes the blue one as well but she said probably would be harder finding anything to wear to match that colour compare to the other two.
> 
> I like the black or the green but would rather to have the green with ceramic bezel though as it's more reliable (or is it?).
> 
> Is it weird having the same size of watch for a couple? As I always think the ladies watch should be smaller than the guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of all the things that a couple could do that could be defined as weird I would think having the same size watch would rank very very low on that list of Kinks.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie

Yeah I'm weird like that . Nah don't think it bothers me to be honest as they look different and I probably will getting the black one and going to get the wife the white one probably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

I hope some proud owners pst real life pics.
Curious to see if cyclops is better I salute switch to bwg9 lume. Much better compared to C1
Hope those ugrades come also to ocean 42 as I have bigger wrists and 39 is too small for me


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I agree with the "so close yet so far" sentiment some people are sharing. The size is perfect for a men's watch, I would have loved to see more of the men's designs in this size (OVM etc). But the real misfire is keeping the straight lugs. Steinhart don't show the watch from the profile in any photos, and I suspect there is a reason they are avoiding that view. I can't imagine this looking good from side on!
Steinhart used to be one of the best micros around but I can't help feeling that this is about 2 years late, and half baked. They've gotten slow and lazy.


----------



## Dec1968

Cosmodromedary said:


> I agree with the "so close yet so far" sentiment some people are sharing. The size is perfect for a men's watch, I would have loved to see more of the men's designs in this size (OVM etc). But the real misfire is keeping the straight lugs. Steinhart don't show the watch from the profile in any photos, and I suspect there is a reason they are avoiding that view. I can't imagine this looking good from side on!
> Steinhart used to be one of the best micros around but I can't help feeling that this is about 2 years late, and half baked. They've gotten slow and lazy.


I absolutely agree with you

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Watchfreek said:


> And to bring this back on topic, most Steinharts seem to keep their value quite well for some reason. Possibly gone are the days when OVM v1 sell for obscene amounts on the used market but still, some used prices appear to be above list price. Not a bad phenomenon for an affordbles watch.


True, I sold my OVM v1 at the start of the year for £200 more than I bought it for brand new. It was in tip top condition and just over 2 years old. Nice little profit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

leong33 said:


> No, Steinhart has not made a Big Mistake. They heard the market. Most of the watch brands are changing their case size to 40 mm and below. Omega has issued 39.5mm PO , Seiko SLA017 39mm, Blancpain Babthyscaphe 38mm etc.
> 
> Also not to forget there is a big market here in Asia with smaller wrist size that can contribute to the success. Rolex datejust classic 36mm small?
> 
> Congratulation Steinhart, you heard us from the East. I had ordered my Ocean 39 black just before it ran out of stock.
> 
> Use to owned the Ocean Black 42mm but too large for 6.5 in and sold it.


You absolutely didn't reference his point at all. Yea, 39mm is a good size, but he said NOT in the half the colours they offered. As you can see.... they're all sold out except for the ladies versions.

So, I would have to agree, that having more colours for the larger (male) market makes more sense for sales.


----------



## leong33

Vlance said:


> You absolutely didn't reference his point at all. Yea, 39mm is a good size, but he said NOT in the half the colours they offered. As you can see.... they're all sold out except for the ladies versions.
> 
> So, I would have to agree, that having more colours for the larger (male) market makes more sense for sales.


Apologies, thanks for correcting my misunderstanding of the statement.

My guess is that this round of introduction is to test the market by Steinhart. They wouldn't introduce the similar colour available for 42mm to compete with the 39mm. If the new 39mm models are success they may stop producing the 42mm and introduce those colours in 39mm in the future. Thats my personal opinion.


----------



## Watchfreek

It depends on whether their objective is to make a quick sale or expand into a new market/customer base. Clearly they saw potential in women with these 39s and only to a lesser extent those males begging for a smaller case (or they would have kept the 39s from before). Developing new territory takes time - how can anyone expect women to flock to these still rather large (for most of them) timepieces immediately? A lot of them need time for it to sink in. As mentioned, there is actually a huge potential market for those flashy MOPs in South East Asia but it also takes a lot more time for the information to reach out to those places.

The black and green selling out is pretty much a given - a no brainer for them. People asked for "smaller oceans", as previously mentioned and that is exactly what they got - ALL the currently available Ocean One color options. Trying other colors poses some risk (investment in new inserts), but once it is proven that there is indeed a lucrative market, supported by sales from the basic colors, then investment in dial variants and bezel colors is warranted. The availability of GMTs is pretty much in the same situation, but as we know, GMTs also have been a bit of headache for them in the past. So perhaps they are pending the initial results to take further risks of having to handle any needed after sales repairs . This is an even more important consideration with the vintage series of Oceans with investment needed in a completely new case (OOV) that cannot be shared between various options or models, as well as different hands and dials, that again, cannot be shared.

It is just basic product development strategy and economics.


----------



## Watchfreek

For those wanting some live pics, here's one posted on Steinhart's FB....surprise, surprise, on women.....


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> For those wanting some live pics, here's one posted on Steinhart's FB....surprise, surprise, on women.....


That endlink tho....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> That endlink tho....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


That's the problem with existing 22mm ones too but probably exaggerated by the smaller wrists - wider wrists may work better. Interesting no one said anything about the regular ones, it has been a little gripe of mine for the longest time (yes, I do have criticisms of their products).


----------



## MrDagon007

What is exactly the perceived end link problem?


----------



## jimct1

MrDagon007 said:


> What is exactly the perceived end link problem?


The 'black hole' gap.
I know it's women's wrists but they don't look like 39s, look big.


----------



## Ldiesel

After letting this sink in for a couple of days, the new releases (mostly) make sense to me.

It's an amazing idea to open up the line to appeal to women. My wife loves the white one and she'll probably get it in her stocking at Christmas time from yours truly.

It's also a great idea to minimize risk and release the model that Steinhart BUILT their company on: the ocean one black.

I'm also glad to see that they've (presumably) made the cyclops better (re: smaller overall and higher magnification.

If I were Gunter, I would have done exactly the same release plan EXCEPT, I would have removed one of the MOP models and replaced with a fan favorite like the OVM.

I'd imagine that if the black/green models sold out that quickly, we'll see them restocked quickly and ALSO see some new additions to the 39mm line in time.

Wouldn't be surprised to see a 39mm OVM next 

Congrats to Gunter and Steinhart on a successful release and a venture into new markets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Flat inside edge on the first center link that creates a larger gap with the endlink, especially when the bracelet drops down the side of smaller wrists.


----------



## jimct1

Anyone had a 'your watch has been despatched' email yet?


----------



## MrDagon007

Thanks jimct1 and watchfreek. I see now what you mean. It however is something I could live with! 

I can imagine other variants like OVM, and premium variants as well to gradually being added to the range. 
As I mentioned earlier, would be cool to see fixed bezel models as well in the range.
When I am back from my business trip, will check if my local reseller has them in stock.


----------



## jimct1

jimct1 said:


> Anyone had a 'your watch has been despatched' email yet?


Having a conversation with myself here, I know but I just received the email to say it's on the way.
Think they're watching?


----------



## leong33

jimct1 said:


> Having a conversation with myself here, I know but I just received the email to say it's on the way.
> Think they're watching?


First day its a notice of Order Confirmation, today a notice of payment received confirmation and soon will ship. So far no notice of shipment yet


----------



## Watchfreek

MrDagon007 said:


> When I am back from my business trip, will check if my local reseller has them in stock.


"Your" local reseeller would not have them yet because even the offical AD hasn't got them. A batch is expected to arrive by next week but not sure what the allocations will be like or whether "your" reseller wants to stock up on any.


----------



## Watchfreek

Now only the blue mop is left.......


----------



## skipwilliams

Watchfreek said:


> Now only the blue mop is left.......


That's the least attractive one anyway, IMHO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa

I am kind of interested in getting a 39mm model. I find the white one to be particularly attractive, but do you think it would look too feminine for a guy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

kurodatsubasa said:


> I am kind of interested in getting a 39mm model. I find the white one to be particularly attractive, but do you think it would look too feminine for a guy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No - of the three 'female models', that one is a crossover look in my eyes.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## andyk8

kurodatsubasa said:


> I am kind of interested in getting a 39mm model. I find the white one to be particularly attractive, but do you think it would look too feminine for a guy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't do it! I suspect you'll regret it instantly.

The white, pink and blue are clearly intended for women.


----------



## Watchfreek

I dunno, I tend to think the white and blue may work as casual watches for guys, especially in the summer. Just don't wear them with business attire. Perhaps a nice rugged strap, distressed maybe, in leather, canvas or rubber could easily "man" them up a bit more.


----------



## Ldiesel

kurodatsubasa said:


> I am kind of interested in getting a 39mm model. I find the white one to be particularly attractive, but do you think it would look too feminine for a guy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wear it with confidence and you'll pull it off no problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

And i just received notification that my Green is on its way! Should be here in Singapore by Monday


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: Let's see who has the first newly released O1 39mm ?*



lvt said:


> Some comparison photos with the 42mm counterpart are mostly welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


For those who don't follow Steinhart's FB page, here's some side by side with a 42 - mini-me and me....on a woman's wrist, of course  Enjoy!

(While I appreciated that the admins took the liberty to merge similar treads, it's a bit weird that now the original thread titles remain on the homepage of the subforum (at least it is on Tapatalk). It took a bit of an effort to find ivt's original post in the merged thread )


----------



## Watchfreek

Interesting to note that when viewed front-on (photo compared with the white MOP), the cyclops on the new one does NOT appear to have a larger magnification.


----------



## lvt

*Re: Let's see who has the first newly released O1 39mm ?*



Watchfreek said:


> For those who don't follow Steinhart's FB page, here's some side by side with a 42 - mini-me and me....on a woman's wrist, of course  Enjoy!
> 
> (While I appreciated that the admins took the liberty to merge similar treads, it's a bit weird that now the original thread titles remain on the homepage of the subforum (at least it is on Tapatalk). It took a bit of an effort to find ivt's original post in the merged thread )


Thanks, quite a difference in size.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Yes, quite noticeable but seems certain colors appear smaller.

Forgot to mention that it was stated that the model's wrist is 6".


----------



## carfanatic991

Just pre-ordered mine. Looking forward to receiving it. Just when I thought I was done with sub homage, steiny pulls me back in.


----------



## househalfman

Them lugs still long and straight.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish

I'm liking the Kermit variant. Though I really would like to see an OVM 39. Maybe they could make it with C3 or BGW9 lume, date or no date (black, not gray dial, please) to differentiate it a bit from the 42 mm OVM v.2. 
I see one of these in my future.


----------



## Riker

Yes I recall & you were unfairly lambasted however, people have been calling for a return of the 39mm models for 8 or more years since the previously offered models (Steinhart/Debaufre) were discontinued.

For all of you concerned that Steinhart has made a mistake & may have done their biscuit on some models in the new 39mm range don't worry, they'll be OK......! The more niche models will be replenished in smaller batches to the more popular models as needed.



Dec1968 said:


> Funny, but I remember starting a thread last year asking for a smaller model and got lambasted.
> 
> Seems I was on to something lol
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## MK_FR91

I can pull off the 42mm (I used to own an OVM v1, still miss it) but I am tempted by this smaller version version for everyday wear on a NATO....
if they do make a 39 OVM I hope it will have a black dial not one of those greyish ones.....


----------



## Watchfreek

Someone else has done video review already. Looks like the calibration on ceramic bezel hasn't changed. What's taking you guys so long to receive yours?:


----------



## Watchfreek

Riker said:


> Yes I recall & you were unfairly lambasted however, people have been calling for a return of the 39mm models for 8 or more years since the previously offered models (Steinhart/Debaufre) were discontinued.
> 
> For all of you concerned that Steinhart has made a mistake & may have done their biscuit on some models in the new 39mm range don't worry, they'll be OK......! The more niche models will be replenished in smaller batches to the more popular models as needed.


it wasn't even that bad. If I remember correctly, he was only really "lambasted" by one guy, albeit probably one with the loudest "voice" (most opinionated) around at the time. All other reaponses were purely personal opinions about the appropriateness of the 42mm for the responders.

Having gotten wind of 39's already at the time, I didn't comment on the size issue, and with hindsight, very fortunately - phew! lol!  In fact,*I*, on the other hand, was lambasted for commenting on something else...but little did my ignorant critic, as usual, know about my knowledge on the subject matter and exactly what I was talking about, lol. I did hint that there may be changes on the way....


----------



## teejay

Thanks for the link, brother!



Watchfreek said:


> Someone else has done video review already. Looks like the calibration on ceramic bezel hasn't changed. What's taking you guys so long to receive yours?:


----------



## Tom_ZG

In the video cyclops looks to have higher magnification

Sent from my Moto Z


----------



## bobsylvstr

I have a 42mm Ocean 1, and the lume is pretty bad. I understand it's a different type of lume on the 39mm. Is it going to be significantly better? My biggest complaint is that the lume on my 42mm is pretty bright initially, it doesn't last long at all.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Tom_ZG said:


> In the video cyclops looks to have higher magnification
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z


That's what i thought too but in the comparison photos they look similar. I'll confirm when I see them in the metal some time next week.


----------



## wapap

It sounds like they resisted the 39mm until someone realized this would give them the opportunity to market to women. Let's remember though that the 42mm is really a 43.6mm to begin with, with rather long flat lugs. I can comfortably pull off my true 42mm Laco Aachen, but I suspect the "42mm" Ocean might look a little to oversized for my taste.


----------



## Watchfreek

wapap said:


> It sounds like they resisted the 39mm until someone realized this would give them the opportunity to market to women. Let's remember though that the 42mm is really a 43.6mm to begin with, with rather long flat lugs. I can comfortably pull off my true 42mm Laco Aachen, but I suspect the "42mm" Ocean might look a little to oversized for my taste.


I think you're referring to the Ocean One Vintage when you say it is 43.6mm. It has a different case and bezel to the regular Ocean 1s, which are closer to 42mm. Their rather long lug-2-lug (and rather long lugs) however, will have more of an impact on fit.


----------



## lvt

househalfman said:


> Them lugs still long and straight.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think that it's their signature and they won't be willing to change it any time soon.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70

From the video review I would say the numbers [vital statistics] are going to please a lot of people. 46mm lug to lug, and 20mm lug width with a tapering bracelet to 16mm very pleasing. And reasonably thin for a 300m.

Only issue for me is the bezel play looks pretty bad [perhaps a one off QC issue] and marks on the case finish [same]... but my lord that ceramic insert is awful! Too much glare... the markers just disappear in this glare as clearly shown... why didn't they do an engraved ceramic or made the markers brighter/clearer... dare i suggest lumed! I'm actually surprised they didn't put a aluminium insert on the black. The smaller size being more representative of a vintage sub I don't think people would have been too unhappy.

Hope the insert size is common to some good aftermarket suppliers, or that Steinhart offer options ' replacements.

Looking forward to seeing a video of the Kermit version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0

I must admit this combination is weirdly growing on me. If only they offered a regular non-mop white dial and an white-engraved black bezel (ideally lumed as the OT500 one is)...









Edit: something along these lines would be kinda nice tbh


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Agreed, the measurements confirm that I'd definitely be interested if they make a non-cyclops version. It's thinner than I expected, too, which is good. The 42 OVM was quite thick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK_FR91

ProjectQuattro said:


> Agreed, the measurements confirm that I'd definitely be interested if they make a non-cyclops version. It's thinner than I expected, too, which is good. The 42 OVM was quite thick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1
No cyclops and aluminium bezel or OVM with deep black dial


----------



## RIRC

The whole MOP reminds me of some other brand that used MOP on everything... anyway, my OB1 42mm makes me happy and fits my needs, so I won't be jumping for the 39's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

Holding out for a Pepsi GMT or maybe an Ocean 1 Vintage in this new size. Good to see.


----------



## Broten

I haven't been on the Steinhart site in a while, so I missed the 39mm's. I saw these and immediately thought of Invicta for some reason.


----------



## leong33

Just received it.

Impressed with the overall quality except for the bezel turning. It has a free play. Compared to my ex Ocean Black which has no free play at all.

Like the bracelet which tapers to 16mm very elegant. Bracelet solid feel

Some comparison pictures,


----------



## leong33

On my 6.5 in wrist very happy with the size.

I wonder why this black colour is cheaper than the rest?


----------



## Watchfreek

leong33 said:


> I wonder why this black colour is cheaper than the rest?


It's cheaper than the ones with mother of pearls, because it hasn't got a MOP dial and more expensive than the one with an aluminium bezel (green), because it has a ceramic bezel...


----------



## leong33

Thanks


Watchfreek said:


> It's cheaper than the ones with mother of pearls, because it hasn't got a MOP dial and more expensive than the one with an aluminium bezel (green), because it has a ceramic bezel...


Thanks for the clarification.

If Steinhart can work on tightening the bezel I will buy the next Ocean Vintage if they introduced in 39mm


----------



## Dec1968

leong33 said:


> Just received it.
> 
> Impressed with the overall quality except for the bezel turning. It has a free play. Compared to my ex Ocean Black which has no free play at all.
> 
> Like the bracelet which tapers to 16mm very elegant. Bracelet solid feel
> 
> Some comparison pictures,
> 
> View attachment 12497307
> 
> 
> View attachment 12497311
> 
> 
> View attachment 12497319


Nice. What is your wrist size?

EDIT: as I posted this, you posted your wrist size.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## jamesezra

Received mine about an hour ago. First impressions.... excellent quality as usual from Steinhart. As noted, bezel has some play but I'm fine with it.

Tapering of bracelet is amazing and makes it so comfortable. Totally love the cyclops.

Sidenote: I tried it on my wife's wrist and she loves it. She went on to tell me that it fits me cos of my small wrist. :X

Comparison photos with my OVM. Enjoy!


----------



## Watchfreek

So you went with the jendol option  enjoy!


----------



## messym73

I placed my order on 6th (I'm used their website before) and other than a confirmation email I've had no update since 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messym73

Phew, being shipped 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

First day verdict: exceptionally satisfy with this piece.

Time +4s/d


----------



## Peteagus

has anyone ordered a white dial? 

really want to see some live photos or a video of this before ordering one for the wife...


----------



## johnsonle9

Can someone post pictures of a Seiko 42 mil watch with the 42 or 39 steinhart. I have a 7" wrist and the Seiko solar chronograph I have fits great at 42.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

The black ones came back into stock. I ordered one. I'l see it next week when I get home from a business trip. Always wanted something similar to a Sub but too cheap for that. I also have skinny wrists and 42mm watches are mostly too big.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

I suggest Steinhart should work on the Explorer 1 homage too on this size. Hope they listen to this


----------



## leong33

Wrist shot day 2


----------



## jamesezra

Watchfreek said:


> So you went with the jendol option  enjoy!


Hahaha. Yes! Makes me hungry every time I look at my wrist


----------



## rrrrrlll

Is the bezel (not the insert) polished?
Is it supposed to be a brushed surface?


----------



## leong33

rrrrrlll said:


> Is the bezel (not the insert) polished?
> Is it supposed to be a brushed surface?


Bezel not the insert is polished.

Timing today 0s/d

Terribly satisfied.

Anxious wait for the introduction of Vintage model in this size


----------



## Watchfreek

That's odd, on all product photos except the white and pink, the bezel is clearly brushed....:


----------



## rubenoso

Can anyone post a lume shot? I'm curious if the lume is significantly better on this watch than the regular O1. How will it compare to the original or compare to a Seiko Turtle?​



*​*


----------



## rubenoso

Can anyone post a lume shot? I'm curious if the lume is significantly better on this watch than the regular O1. How will it compare to the original or compare to a Seiko Turtle?​


----------



## bobsylvstr

rubenoso said:


> Can anyone post a lume shot? I'm curious if the lume is significantly better on this watch than the regular O1. How will it compare to the original or compare to a Seiko Turtle?​


I ordered one last nite. I hope the lume is good. I have a 42mm and the lume isn't very bright, and doesn't last long. I've seen some pics, it looks pretty good. It seems to have a blue color.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rubenoso

bobsylvstr said:


> I ordered one last nite. I hope the lume is good. I have a 42mm and the lume isn't very bright, and doesn't last long. I've seen some pics, it looks pretty good. It seems to have a blue color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I am selling my O1 tomorrow to replace with a 39mm O1. Sincerely hoping the bracelet, size and lume are worth the cost of admission.


----------



## leong33

Polished bezel shot, top case is brushed. Side case is polished


----------



## leong33

rubenoso said:


> I am selling my O1 tomorrow to replace with a 39mm O1. Sincerely hoping the bracelet, size and lume are worth the cost of admission.


I used to have Ocean Black. Its good overall just that the size is little big for my wrist. O1 39 is better, but the downside is the bezel click has free play


----------



## 8man

Dec1968 said:


> 7" flat wrist. HATED HATED HATED the lugs but LOVED LOVED LOVED the watch....so much so that I tried to own one three times...and three times I sold them. A 6.7" wrist will not properly handle this watch if you take the fanboy out of the equation. The flat lugs will look bad, and that they are squared off at the end of the lugs makes it even worse where the lugs and bracelet meet. You will quite literally see a 90 degree angle on one end of the watch from lugs to bracelet as it wraps around your wrist. I hated that and it is the main reason I sold all of mine. It looks squared off and to me, with such a beautiful design on a watch, why Steinhart chose to allow that design decision baffles me. Squares and circles on that small of a size on a rounded wrist looks awful.
> 
> This watch requires a larger wrist. It wears big for a 42mm watch.
> 
> Let me put it another way - the flat lugs and squared off ends to those lugs are not graceful. The watch, minus those elements, is incredibly graceful. Yet when you add in the blocky squared off elements, it destroys the beauty and gracefulness of the design. The lugs should gracefully hug the wrist and taper ever so gently and blend the bracelet and lugs, but it doesn't. It's a design flaw in my opinion. The bracelet and lugs should work together to provide a seamless motion, instead you get an attack of angles where the balance of the watch has a form and beauty to it.
> 
> Sorry to the Steinhart lovers. I am not bashing the watch overall. I have owned THREE Steinharts, so I can say this....they ruined an otherwise perfect watch.
> 
> My goal was to wear the ovm for the rest of my life. To make it my main watch. Every other piece I own, different makers and designs, all have grace, but this aggressive square is too abrupt to be considered graceful and elegant. It ruins the watch.


Well said sir, well said. I sold off my OVM 2.0 for exactly the same reason. Every other aspect of the watch was great in my opinion. From the dial (didn't mind the weird grey) to the hands and time keeping, very well executed and reasonably priced.

As a fellow owner of a 7" wrist, I was happy to hear the announcement of 39mm models only to be disappointed by seeing the same case design used. I would still vouch for Steinhart's watches but they just aren't for me.


----------



## Dec1968

8man said:


> Well said sir, well said. I sold off my OVM 2.0 for exactly the same reason. Every other aspect of the watch was great in my opinion. From the dial (didn't mind the weird grey) to the hands and time keeping, very well executed and reasonably priced.
> 
> As a fellow owner of a 7" wrist, I was happy to hear the announcement of 39mm models only to be disappointed by seeing the same case design used. I would still vouch for Steinhart's watches but they just aren't for me.


Thank you. It broke my heart each time. I tried so hard to accept the flat lugs.

I've landed on the Tisell Vintage Sub. Has many of the components of the OVM at a fraction of the cost. Both are made from parts sourced in Asia to very tight tolerances - and this one has a really awesome fit and finish and looks awesome on my wrist. If Steinhart ever curved the lugs, I could wear the 42mm OVM....until then, this is my daily driver. I got their black date Marine Diver as well, but this one is my baby.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## leong33

Dec1968 said:


> Thank you. It broke my heart each time. I tried so hard to accept the flat lugs.
> 
> I've landed on the Tisell Vintage Sub. Has many of the components of the OVM at a fraction of the cost. Both are made from parts sourced in Asia to very tight tolerances - and this one has a really awesome fit and finish and looks awesome on my wrist. If Steinhart ever curved the lugs, I could wear the 42mm OVM....until then, this is my daily driver. I got their black date Marine Diver as well, but this one is my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Recently I got to know this brand. Another new brand that just came up Phoibos.

Steinhart will have more competitors now. But I think Steinhart has the edge at the moment.

Hoping Steinhart will introduce more 39mm case size watches.


----------



## teejay

39 Green arrived today. Wears a hair bigger than you would expect for a 39, closer to 40-41 IMO. The 20/16 bracelet is very comfy and looks great. Lug to lug looks to be 47mm. My wrist is between 6.75 and 7.0 inches.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

teejay said:


> 39 Green arrived today. Wears a hair bigger than you would expect for a 39, closer to 40-41 IMO. The 20/16 bracelet is very comfy and looks great. Lug to lug looks to be 47mm. My wrist is between 6.75 and 7.0 inches.
> 
> View attachment 12518877


It's probably the flat lugs which make it wear larger. My 42mm OVM wore far larger than my 42mm Breitling SOH.


----------



## airon11

I really love this 39 mm version..but I can't really decide between the green aluminum bezel and the black ceramic one...they both look great...
What do you people think about them?pros/cons and look?
Thanks


----------



## kelt

airon11 said:


> I really love this 39 mm version..but I can't really decide between the green aluminum bezel and the black ceramic one...they both look great...
> What do you people think about them?pros/cons and look?
> Thanks


Can't help you here, I am waiting for the "No date" Ocean military 39mm with fully indexed aluminium bezel, domed saphir crystal, BG9 lume and drilled lugs.


----------



## skipwilliams

airon11 said:


> I really love this 39 mm version..but I can't really decide between the green aluminum bezel and the black ceramic one...they both look great...
> What do you people think about them?pros/cons and look?
> Thanks


My black one is waiting at home for me. I'm black all the way

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael

kurodatsubasa said:


> I am kind of interested in getting a 39mm model. I find the white one to be particularly attractive, but do you think it would look too feminine for a guy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, only the pink one is unerringly feminine. The white looks cool on a guy even with the standard bracelet setup but may even look more macho with some leather combo. The blue one also works. Just avoid the pink.


----------



## skipwilliams

Got mine yesterday. Fabulous watch, but boy, it looked small when it was in the box. Resized the bracelet and put it on my 6.75" wrist. Actually fits perfectly. The tapering bracelet make it wear very balance and it seems much more like a dress watch than a tool watch.

The ceramic "ghost bezel" is very understated vs. a steel or aluminum bezel. Different, but emphasizes the svelte nature of the watch as the number and markers don't scream at you.



















Here it is next to an Ocean Vintage Military. From this vantage point, they don't look that much different, but look at the bracelet comparison. The 22/20 vs. the 4mm narrower 20/16 bracelet makes a huge difference in how the watch wears. The smaller bracelet is much more refined feeling, whereas the OVM bracelet is very tool-like. The action is similar.

And the weight is a big difference in reality: 170 vs. 191g. It may not sound like much, but the difference in long-sleeve business wearability is huge for people like me. I love my OVM and OVGMT, but this one will get a lot of wear at work.

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

I’ve just received my green ocean 39 and have a question. 
The dial is more grey than black on the green, does the black have the same dial, colour wise?


----------



## teejay

I believe the dial is the same on both.



oiljam said:


> I've just received my green ocean 39 and have a question.
> The dial is more grey than black on the green, does the black have the same dial, colour wise?


----------



## oiljam

teejay said:


> I believe the dial is the same on both.


Yeah I'm thinking so too, I like it but don't understand why they call it a black dial, looks grey to me.


----------



## Watchfreek

Finally had a chance to check out the 39's. A lot has already been covered by now so just some personal opinions.

To each their own, but to me the 39mm looks too small, even on my puny 6.75" wrist. Therefore I did not proceed to take pics of the other colors since it was a nightmare trying to get out of the watch without opening the (plastic wrapped) clasp. Hopefully the attached pic will give you an idea anyway.










Also, confirmation of some contentious issues raised previously:

1) all 39mm bezels are now POLISED. The product photos of watches with brushed bezels are incorrect (prototypes) and need to/will be updated.

2) the material on the clasp of the 20/16mm bracelet is not too tinny (thin) as some might have feared.

3) However, the clasp on the new 22/18 (now available on the regular 42mm O1's apparently, as well as new OVGMT and OVR) are indeed, quite disappointingly, of a much thinner material than that of the OOVC's 18mm clasps and the original 22/20 clasps. But to be fair, it was just the same on earlier Rolex bracelets and for a sub-$500 watch, it's not such a big deal, at least to me.

And oh, SHE left with a white MOP......


----------



## Watchfreek

And as previously mentioned by a few here, the blue and white MOPs can definitely pass as a man-watch, only less toolish and more fashionable.


----------



## roleX70

Ordered my Ocean 39 Black on Sept 22 when it was in stock. Anxiously waiting for it to arrive here in Canada!


----------



## lvt

Watchfreek said:


> And as previously mentioned by a few here, the blue and white MOPs can definitely pass as a man-watch, only less toolish and more fashionable.


Are you sure about the white MOP? I don't remember having seen any men's watch with MOP dial 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

lvt said:


> Are you sure about the white MOP? I don't remember having seen any men's watch with MOP dial
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


My SE OOVC..........  ......and lots of sports Rolexes in fact...


----------



## asrael

lvt said:


> Are you sure about the white MOP? I don't remember having seen any men's watch with MOP dial
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Tons of MOP dials for men around, Rolex, seiko astron, invicta etc etc

Here's a few wristshots of my white 39 on my ~6.7" wrist........it almost looks big  The MOP is actually very well done.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roleX70

May I ask how long it took until you received the notification that it was shipped? Thanks!


messym73 said:


> Phew, being shipped
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

roleX70 said:


> May I ask how long it took until you received the notification that it was shipped? Thanks!


Several days in my case.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

BTW the Steinhart's website seems to be down for a couple of hours now. Is it just me?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## StevePCTech

I tried to order a Ocean One 39 black yesterday and my order was cancelled immediately. I put in email to ask why.

EDIT: Maybe they didn't like my credit card so I tried PP and it worked so my 39 BLK is ordered.


----------



## airon11

I ordered one yesterday...
In the morning were not available then become available..I put the order and today I received a mail saying the payment (PayPal) arrived to them and the order went from pending to processing..so I guess no problems here for me...

Inviato dal mio XT1635-02 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa

Ops, I forgot to report back. I was asking in this thread if the white one would look too feminine for a guy.

Now that I am wearing it, it looks okay too me. What do you think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael

kurodatsubasa said:


> Ops, I forgot to report back. I was asking in this thread if the white one would look too feminine for a guy.
> 
> Now that I am wearing it, it looks okay too me. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More than just okay....it looks stunning on you~

Mine says hi:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa

asrael said:


> More than just okay....it looks stunning on you~
> 
> Mine says hi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yours looks great too.
I like how the dial color changes depending on the light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

I have to say that the white MOP one looks nice and special indeed on asrael's and kurodatsubasa's wrists, not feminine.


----------



## Vindic8

Mine finally landed today. Very happy with it.

Now the wife and I both have 39's. Mine black, her's pink.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11

Hi guys..how long did it took for your order to be shipped? I placed my order on Monday morning for my 39 black and today it is still under processing..not yet shipped..they confirmed they received payment with an email the day after( payed by PayPal)
Are these normal times? To me it feels like it is a bit too long time for a company than only sells online..
Let me know your experiences..
Thanks


----------



## Vindic8

Sexy Beast !


----------



## lvt

airon11 said:


> Hi guys..how long did it took for your order to be shipped? I placed my order on Monday morning for my 39 black and today it is still under processing..not yet shipped..they confirmed they received payment with an email the day after( payed by PayPal)
> Are these normal times? To me it feels like it is a bit too long time for a company than only sells online..
> Let me know your experiences..
> Thanks


How do you check the status of your order? By checking your mailbox or by going to your account on their website?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

airon11 said:


> Hi guys..how long did it took for your order to be shipped? I placed my order on Monday morning for my 39 black and today it is still under processing..not yet shipped..they confirmed they received payment with an email the day after( payed by PayPal)
> Are these normal times? To me it feels like it is a bit too long time for a company than only sells online..
> Let me know your experiences..
> Thanks


 I ordered mine on a Monday. It shipped the following Monday an I received it in Wash state that Wednesday. The same for my wifes pink 39. Ordered on Tuesday shipped the following Monday.


----------



## airon11

lvt said:


> How do you check the status of your order? By checking your mailbox or by going to your account on their website?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


I check going into my account on the website...

Uff one week for shipping? Loooong time...


----------



## StevePCTech

airon11 said:


> Hi guys..how long did it took for your order to be shipped? I placed my order on Monday morning for my 39 black and today it is still under processing..not yet shipped..they confirmed they received payment with an email the day after( payed by PayPal)
> Are these normal times? To me it feels like it is a bit too long time for a company than only sells online..
> Let me know your experiences..
> Thanks


Ordered mine on Tues and it's still processing. Hope to get it next week sometime. It's a birthday gift for myself.


----------



## airon11

StevePCTech said:


> Ordered mine on Tues and it's still processing. Hope to get it next week sometime. It's a birthday gift more myself.


I hope also...maybe before the end of next week...
I guess they are quite busy now...these new 39 maybe added quite a lot to normal sales...


----------



## casparblok

do they still have the bad date magnification? i have had a ocean ocean but the cyclops looked like it had almost zero purpose. btw that's the only thing i don't like about their watches

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-J710F met Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

casparblok said:


> do they still have the bad date magnification? i have had a ocean ocean but the cyclops looked like it had almost zero purpose. btw that's the only thing i don't like about their watches
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-J710F met Tapatalk


I find the cyclop on this 39mm has much improvement. When first glance looks very much like the Sub. Just 2 days ago a friend of mine thought its a Sub.


----------



## SVTFreak

I think it’s not quite the magnification that my subs is, but it works wonderfully.


----------



## lukeap69

Pre-ordered the green one for my son. If I like it, I will get the black one for me.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick7813

I ordered the Ocean 1 39 black last Monday (09/25) and received the shipping notification today (10/02). I had been considering this purchase since the announcement but was somewhat concerned the size would be too small for my 7 5/8 inch wrist. I have several of the 42mm versions which fit me fine but the only turnoff has been the 22x20mm bracelet. Even though Steinhart now has the new 22x18mm available on select O1 42mm series watches, I’m still waiting for them to become available in the Accessories section. Once that happens, I’ll purchase 4 for the existing O1 42mm ones in my collection.


After reading one posting in this thread about the O1-39 wearing and appearing larger than their 39mm size, I pulled the trigger. The attached 20x16mm bracelet on the 39s was just further icing on the cake for me. Of course, these new dimensions (watch head and bracelet) are getting quite close to the other iconic diver (especially the bracelet).


----------



## Vindic8

Patrick7813 said:


> I ordered the Ocean 1 39 black last Monday (09/25) and received the shipping notification today (10/02). I had been considering this purchase since the announcement but was somewhat concerned the size would be too small for my 7 5/8 inch wrist. I have several of the 42mm versions which fit me fine but the only turnoff has been the 22x20mm bracelet. Even though Steinhart now has the new 22x18mm available on select O1 42mm series watches, I'm still waiting for them to become available in the Accessories section. Once that happens, I'll purchase 4 for the existing O1 42mm ones in my collection.
> 
> After reading one posting in this thread about the O1-39 wearing and appearing larger than their 39mm size, I pulled the trigger. The attached 20x16mm bracelet on the 39s was just further icing on the cake for me. Of course, these new dimensions (watch head and bracelet) are getting quite close to the other iconic diver (especially the bracelet).


I have an 8.25 inch wrist and I'm loving it.


----------



## StevePCTech

Ordered the Black 39 last Tues afternoon and it was shipped today scheduled to arrive Thurs. Hope it does 

Update: FedEx didn't show up so I wait another day (Friday).


----------



## Patrick7813

Got my O139 black yesterday (ordered 9/25, shipped on 10/2 and received 10/4). I removed 2 links, wearing now and loving it. I was concerned it might have been too small on my 7 5/8 inch wrist (more round than flat) but it looks great (as advised it would by another poster). I did do a few double takes because it is smaller than I normally wear but that "effect" was over after a few minutes. The bracelet is very comfortable.


----------



## airon11

I also finally received it..ordered 25th Sept...shipped 2nd oct and received 5th...really love it..
I have 6.75 inches wrist more or less..
Doesn't feel too small..it sits just perfectly..and it doesn't feel chunky..
I am very pleased and happy


----------



## StevePCTech

Finally on my 6.5" wrist. I'm very happy with the way it looks.


----------



## lukeap69

StevePCTech said:


> Finally on my 6.5" wrist. I'm very happy with the way it looks.


Looks great on your wrist mate. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

I've been wearing the 4 Sub below the whole of last month, each for a week.








To those who don't like disappearing ghost ceramic bezel insert, I confessed that I was like you all, before handling it in person.

Now that I handled it in person, I must say it's a nice surprise. Imho, it's like a hybrid between the aluminium and ceramic/sapphire bezel inserts. At certain angle, it look like standard aluminium bezel with silver markers, at the same time, with scratch resistance durability of ceramic. I have owned divers with polished/brushed/matte ceramic bezel inserts. But I have never own this Steinhart type of ceramic bezel till this 39 mm. I'm now very curious how this unique bezel insert was manufactured. Honestly, though it might look "ugly" in pictures, this disappearing "ghost" ceramic bezel insert is probably the most understated & unique feature that Steinhart can offer now.

The absent of standard bezel pip at 12 didn't bother me, as the big triangle turned out to be the brighest lume of the whole watch. The indices on the dial turned out to be a disappointment, as the lume seems very weak. Also, it would have been better if the bezel itself, not insert, is brushed instead of polished.

I love the 20 tapered to 16 mm bracelet and the clasp. But I'm not fond of the how the mid link, nearest to the end link, was designed. Imho, it look kind of ugly on my small 6.5 " wrist, both on my OVM and this 39 mm. Big wrist should be fine.

And yes, I also owned the Tisell vintage red Submersible, same as Dec1968 had pointed out. Imho, my best valued Sub ever. In fact, I love it so much that I ordered my second, within 24 hrs of wearing the first.

I'm also looking forward to the new Armida A9 (ETA) and Scurfa M.S.17, both just ordered. Yup, I'm a Sub homages (or copy, whatever) junkie. :-d


----------



## MrDagon007

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I've been wearing the 4 Sub below the whole of last month, each for a week.
> View attachment 12562553
> 
> 
> To those who don't like disappearing ghost ceramic bezel insert, I confessed that I was like you all, before handling it in person.
> 
> Now that I handled it in person, I must say it's a nice surprise. Imho, it's like a hybrid between the aluminium and ceramic/sapphire bezel inserts. At certain angle, it look like standard aluminium bezel with silver markers, at the same time, with scratch resistance durability of ceramic. I have owned divers with polished/brushed/matte ceramic bezel inserts. But I have never own this Steinhart type of ceramic bezel till this 39 mm. I'm now very curious how this unique bezel insert was manufactured. Honestly, though it might look "ugly" in pictures, this disappearing "ghost" ceramic bezel insert is probably the most understated & unique feature that Steinhart can offer now.
> 
> The absent of standard bezel pip at 12 didn't bother me, as the big triangle turned out to be the brighest lume of the whole watch. The indices on the dial turned out to be a disappointment, as the lume seems very weak. Also, it would have been better if the bezel itself, not insert, is brushed instead of polished.
> 
> I love the 20 tapered to 16 mm bracelet and the clasp. But I'm not fond of the how the mid link, nearest to the end link, was designed. Imho, it look kind of ugly on my small 6.5 " wrist, both on my OVM and this 39 mm. Big wrist should be fine.
> 
> And yes, I also owned the Tisell vintage red Submersible, same as Dec1968 had pointed out. Imho, my best valued Sub ever. In fact, I love it so much that I ordered my second, within 24 hrs of wearing the first.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the new Armida A9 (ETA) and Scurfa M.S.17, both just ordered. Yup, I'm a Sub homages (or copy, whatever) junkie. :-d


Thanks for your impressions. How would you compare the relative strengths (and possibly weaknesses) of the 3 homages in the group picture?


----------



## StevePCTech

MrDagon007 said:


> Thanks for your impressions. How would you compare the relative strengths (and possibly weaknesses) of the 3 homages in the group picture?


I'll 2nd that :-!

I also love disappearing ghost ceramic bezel insert. I'm not diving with this watch so I don't need to clearly see the numbers all the time. Your eyes pay more attention to the beautiful dial where all the useful info is and that's what I like.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

MrDagon007 said:


> Thanks for your impressions. How would you compare the relative strengths (and possibly weaknesses) of the 3 homages in the group picture?





StevePCTech said:


> I'll 2nd that :-!
> 
> I also love disappearing ghost ceramic bezel insert. I'm not diving with this watch so I don't need to clearly see the numbers all the time. Your eyes pay more attention to the beautiful dial where all the useful info is and that's what I like.


You're welcome. 

I'll just quickly highlight individual strengths (+) and weaknesses (-).

Squale 20 ATMOS classic 1545 40 mm, version 1.5 (I think).
+ Slightly better quality than Steinhart 39, watch head only, not bracelet.
+ Magnifier better than Steinhart 39, at around 2.5 - 3X. Unfortunately, it can work against it as there are much more reflection which makes it harder to read the date.
+ Better side profile than Steinhart 39.
+ Bracelet comes with diver extension.
- Aluminium bezel insert, with most considered as ugly pip, but didn't bother me.
- 20 tapered to 18 mm bracelet, most probably China made and fitted later with the watch head at Gnomon Watches. Links feels a bit too thick for my liking. Interestingly, it wears the most comfortably on my wrist of the 3.
- Lume application not consistent between hands with dial indices and pip. But seem to be the brighest, initially.
- Some may not like it, as overal it is most faithful to the design of older Rolex Subs, which could mean bland.
- Double logo on dial can be a turn off for some.
- Minute hand can be too short for some.

Ginault Ocean-Rover 181070GSLN 40 mm
+ Best quality of all three. Actually, best of all my Sub homages, not just the watch head but bracelet too.
+ Gold sand lume (whatever) application consistant throughout the hands, dial indices and pip.
+ Sweet looking domed sapphire crystal
+ GlideLock style clasp make fine sizing a breeze, without any tools.
+ If you like the casing profile of 5 digit Rolex Subs, this is it.
- Hugh controversy surrounding the brand and source of their parts. You have to be very open minded to order this piece.
- Bloody expensive for full asking price of US$1,299/-. But seem to be worth it, when handled in person. Honestly, I wouldn't have bought it, if there isn't any discounted pricing. So this is like the chicken and egg issue. Still, even after discount, it is my most expensive Sub homage to date.
- Unproven ETA 2824 clone movement.
- Though convenient, size of the clasp can be unwieldy for small wrists.

Steinhart Ocean One black 39 mm
+ Cheapest of the 3. Probably the best value of the 3 too, if you can take the flat lugs.
+ Best brand/reputation of the 3, at least to me.
+ Scratch resistance ceramic bezel insert, though highly reflective.
+ Sweet 20 taper to 16 mm bracelet with matching clasp. Most eye pleasing bracelet and clasp combo of the 3, at least on my wrist. Quality of bracelet is a bit better than Squale, except the clasp.
- Flat/straight lugs. A well known issue, which makes Steinhart unique... well, almost. I recently found a Phoibos that share the same case profile.
- Indices lume are weak.
- Polished bezel instead of brushed.
- Mediocre magnifier, but without much reflection.
- The mid links nearest to the end links seem kinda ugly on my small wrist.

To sum up the 3, Ginault - best quality and most vintage like, Steinhart - best value and most dressy looking, Squale - most Rolex Sub lookalike of the 3.

At least to me, the most wanting feature missing from all 3 - drilled lug holes.


----------



## lvt

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I'll just quickly highlight individual strengths (+) and weaknesses (-).
> 
> Squale 20 ATMOS classic 1545 40 mm, version 1.5 (I think).
> + Slightly better quality than Steinhart 39, watch head only, not bracelet.
> + Magnifier better than Steinhart 39, at around 2.5 - 3X. Unfortunately, it can work against it as there are much more reflection which makes it harder to read the date.
> + Better side profile than Steinhart 39.
> + Bracelet comes with diver extension.
> - Aluminium bezel insert, with most considered as ugly pip, but didn't bother me.
> - 20 tapered to 18 mm bracelet, most probably China made and fitted later with the watch head at Gnomon Watches. Links feels a bit too thick for my liking. Interestingly, it wears the most comfortably on my wrist of the 3.
> - Lume application not consistent between hands with dial indices and pip. But seem to be the brighest, initially.
> - Some may not like it, as overal it is most faithful to the design of older Rolex Subs, which could mean bland.
> - Double logo on dial can be a turn off for some.
> - Minute hand can be too short for some.
> 
> Ginault Ocean-Rover 181070GSLN 40 mm
> + Best quality of all three. Actually, best of all my Sub homages, not just the watch head but bracelet too.
> + Gold sand lume (whatever) application consistant throughout the hands, dial indices and pip.
> + Sweet looking domed sapphire crystal
> + GlideLock style clasp make fine sizing a breeze, without any tools.
> + If you like the casing profile of 5 digit Rolex Subs, this is it.
> - Hugh controversy surrounding the brand and source of their parts. You have to be very open minded to order this piece.
> - Bloody expensive for full asking price of US$1,299/-. But seem to be worth it, when handled in person. Honestly, I wouldn't have bought it, if there isn't any discounted pricing. So this is like the chicken and egg issue. Still, even after discount, it is my most expensive Sub homage to date.
> - Unproven ETA 2824 clone movement.
> - Though convenient, size of the clasp can be unwieldy for small wrists.
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One black 39 mm
> + Cheapest of the 3. Probably the best value of the 3 too, if you can take the flat lugs.
> + Best brand/reputation of the 3, at least to me.
> + Scratch resistance ceramic bezel insert, though highly reflective.
> + Sweet 20 taper to 16 mm bracelet with matching clasp. Most eye pleasing bracelet and clasp combo of the 3, at least on my wrist. Quality of bracelet is a bit better than Squale, except the clasp.
> - Flat/straight lugs. A well known issue, which makes Steinhart unique... well, almost. I recently found a Phoibos that share the same case profile.
> - Indices lume are weak.
> - Polished bezel instead of brushed.
> - Mediocre magnifier, but without much reflection.
> - The mid links nearest to the end links seem kinda ugly on my small wrist.
> 
> To sum up the 3, Ginault - best quality and most vintage like, Steinhart - best value and most dressy looking, Squale - most Rolex Sub lookalike of the 3.
> 
> At least to me, the most wanting feature missing from all 3 - drilled lug holes.


Nobody seems to be intrigued by the movements used in Ginault watches. They are all happy with the watches's build quality, which is a good thing IMO.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

lvt said:


> Nobody seems to be intrigued by the movements used in Ginault watches. They are all happy with the watches's build quality, which is a good thing IMO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Yes I agree. I did considered the potential movement issue, prior the Ginault purchase. But I understand that besides dropping any ETA 2824 equvalent into it, it even can drop in a genuine Rolex movement too. This was one of the reasons why I pulled the trigger.


----------



## MrDagon007

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I'll just quickly highlight individual strengths (+) and weaknesses (-).
> 
> Squale 20 ATMOS classic 1545 40 mm, version 1.5 (I think).
> + Slightly better quality than Steinhart 39, watch head only, not bracelet.
> + Magnifier better than Steinhart 39, at around 2.5 - 3X. Unfortunately, it can work against it as there are much more reflection which makes it harder to read the date.
> + Better side profile than Steinhart 39.
> + Bracelet comes with diver extension.
> - Aluminium bezel insert, with most considered as ugly pip, but didn't bother me.
> - 20 tapered to 18 mm bracelet, most probably China made and fitted later with the watch head at Gnomon Watches. Links feels a bit too thick for my liking. Interestingly, it wears the most comfortably on my wrist of the 3.
> - Lume application not consistent between hands with dial indices and pip. But seem to be the brighest, initially.
> - Some may not like it, as overal it is most faithful to the design of older Rolex Subs, which could mean bland.
> - Double logo on dial can be a turn off for some.
> - Minute hand can be too short for some.
> 
> Ginault Ocean-Rover 181070GSLN 40 mm
> + Best quality of all three. Actually, best of all my Sub homages, not just the watch head but bracelet too.
> + Gold sand lume (whatever) application consistant throughout the hands, dial indices and pip.
> + Sweet looking domed sapphire crystal
> + GlideLock style clasp make fine sizing a breeze, without any tools.
> + If you like the casing profile of 5 digit Rolex Subs, this is it.
> - Hugh controversy surrounding the brand and source of their parts. You have to be very open minded to order this piece.
> - Bloody expensive for full asking price of US$1,299/-. But seem to be worth it, when handled in person. Honestly, I wouldn't have bought it, if there isn't any discounted pricing. So this is like the chicken and egg issue. Still, even after discount, it is my most expensive Sub homage to date.
> - Unproven ETA 2824 clone movement.
> - Though convenient, size of the clasp can be unwieldy for small wrists.
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One black 39 mm
> + Cheapest of the 3. Probably the best value of the 3 too, if you can take the flat lugs.
> + Best brand/reputation of the 3, at least to me.
> + Scratch resistance ceramic bezel insert, though highly reflective.
> + Sweet 20 taper to 16 mm bracelet with matching clasp. Most eye pleasing bracelet and clasp combo of the 3, at least on my wrist. Quality of bracelet is a bit better than Squale, except the clasp.
> - Flat/straight lugs. A well known issue, which makes Steinhart unique... well, almost. I recently found a Phoibos that share the same case profile.
> - Indices lume are weak.
> - Polished bezel instead of brushed.
> - Mediocre magnifier, but without much reflection.
> - The mid links nearest to the end links seem kinda ugly on my small wrist.
> 
> To sum up the 3, Ginault - best quality and most vintage like, Steinhart - best value and most dressy looking, Squale - most Rolex Sub lookalike of the 3.
> 
> At least to me, the most wanting feature missing from all 3 - drilled lug holes.


Thanks for this overview. Some observations of mine:

The Steinhart featuring BGW9 lume, I am surprised that it seems lacking in power. Usually BGW9 is largely good enough. In an case the quality/price of the Steinhart looks good.

The Ginault is indeed one that I am somewhat curious to examine, though the price is similar to for example a sexy Oris 65.

I do have an older Squale Atmos 20. Terrible lume though in general similar quality to my Steinharts, and it hugs the wrist well.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

MrDagon007 said:


> Thanks for this overview. Some observations of mine:
> 
> The Steinhart featuring BGW9 lume, I am surprised that it seems lacking in power. Usually BGW9 is largely good enough. In an case the quality/price of the Steinhart looks good.
> 
> The Ginault is indeed one that I am somewhat curious to examine, though the price is similar to for example a sexy Oris 65.
> 
> I do have an older Squale Atmos 20. Terrible lume though in general similar quality to my Steinharts, and it hugs the wrist well.


I thought BGW9 should be good too. Here is a lume pic of Steinhart ...







Notice the brightest lume area is the triangle at the bezel's 12? The weakest is the indices, especially at 6 & 9.

Here is Ginault's gold sand lume ...


----------



## airon11

I never owned the squale nor the ginault so I can't compare..but I am quite happy with the bgw9 of my ocean 39..it is not as bright as seikos when just charged, but it lasts really all night long with a level of lume that is really well readable, even indices on my opinion..

Here is a liume shot from mine..


----------



## Des2471

I wish they would make an Ocean One Vintage 39mm. I'd be on it in a heartbeat! I've emailed them to request they make it. I had a 42mm but sent it back as it was too big for me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

airon11 said:


> I never owned the squale nor the ginault so I can't compare..but I am quite happy with the bgw9 of my ocean 39..it is not as bright as seikos when just charged, but it lasts really all night long with a level of lume that is really well readable, even indices on my opinion..
> 
> Here is a liume shot from mine..


Your lume seems quite even betwwen the bezel big triangle, hands and dial indices. Maybe just a matter of luck that mine isn't as good as yours.

No matters, as emphasis on lume seems kind of overrated, imho.


----------



## Vindic8

The last few posts inspired me to check the lume. My 39 seems to have pretty even lume. One thing I really like about the 39 is the blue lume color. I've always preferred blue to green. I know C3 can be brighter but it just isn't as visually appealing as blue in my opinion.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael

Vindic8 said:


> The last few posts inspired me to check the lume. My 39 seems to have pretty even lume. One thing I really like about the 39 is the blue lume color. I've always preferred blue to green. I know C3 can be brighter but it just isn't as visually appealing as blue in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Agree always prefer blue to green even tho green is usually more powerful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Your lume seems quite even betwwen the bezel big triangle, hands and dial indices. Maybe just a matter of luck that mine isn't as good as yours.
> 
> No matters, as emphasis on lume seems kind of overrated, imho.


I was just surprised by the picture you posted as yours doesn't seem as powerful as mine..but of course the line is not the way to judge a watch..at least not the most important thing...

Mine anyway is not from the first batch production...I just received it after a few restocks...


----------



## airon11

asrael said:


> Agree always prefer blue to green even tho green is usually more powerful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always preferred blue also..but I had it in many citizens and after years of blue I started to like again green..maybe just to change...anyway..in the end both are ok...what I like is that the lume stays visible all night


----------



## alesky

Last Saturday, I received my First Ocean One (and it's a 39).
Great shape, great accuracy ... In one point, i don't regret it at all.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

airon11 said:


> I was just surprised by the picture you posted as yours doesn't seem as powerful as mine..but of course the line is not the way to judge a watch..at least not the most important thing...
> 
> Mine anyway is not from the first batch production...I just received it after a few restocks...


Mine ordered within an hour or two when the 39 mm was first released. Definitely 1st batch.


----------



## petalz

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Mine ordered within an hour or two when the 39 mm was first released. Definitely 1st batch.


Compare both Ocean 39 and Tisell submersible, does the 39 wears smaller than the tisell...I meant does the 1mm reduction makes a lot of diff or just the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

petalz said:


> Compare both Ocean 39 and Tisell submersible, does the 39 wears smaller than the tisell...I meant does the 1mm reduction makes a lot of diff or just the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's almost the same, at least to me, when placed side by side on the table top.

But on my wrist, the 39 mm do feel just a bit smaller , maybe due to the more tapered bracelet and narrower external lug2lug distance.


----------



## SVTFreak

I agree on blue lume. But then again, lume isn’t an issue for me. I rarely use it and the O139 won’t even get used then. I won’t use it for diving due to the lack of extension. It could not have any and I wouldn’t mind. 

That said, I love the size. Not just the diameter but how thin the case is and how flat is sits on the back on my wrist. That’s my one complaint about my submariner is how the case back doesn’t allow it to sit flat to give the appearance of thinness from the side. 

Gnomon has received more in case anyone is seeking one.


----------



## Chasen KM

These look great! And it appears the domed glass is significantly reduced (my personal pet peeve)

Will they be releasing these without the cyclops?

Looking forward to getting another Steinhart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lvt

alesky said:


> View attachment 12566627
> 
> Last Saturday, I received my First Ocean One (and it's a 39).
> Great shape, great accuracy ... In one point, i don't regret it at all.


From the photo I think the 42 looks better for you.

Just my personal opinion.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVTFreak

Chasen KM said:


> These look great! And it appears the domed glass is significantly reduced (my personal pet peeve)
> 
> Will they be releasing these without the cyclops?
> 
> Looking forward to getting another Steinhart
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The glass is not domed. It's flat.

I've heard of people removing the cyclops off submariner with a razor, that it's glued on. I've wondered if this one could be removed that way.


----------



## matador02

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I've been wearing the 4 Sub below the whole of last month, each for a week.
> View attachment 12562553
> 
> 
> To those who don't like disappearing ghost ceramic bezel insert, I confessed that I was like you all, before handling it in person.
> 
> Now that I handled it in person, I must say it's a nice surprise. Imho, it's like a hybrid between the aluminium and ceramic/sapphire bezel inserts. At certain angle, it look like standard aluminium bezel with silver markers, at the same time, with scratch resistance durability of ceramic. I have owned divers with polished/brushed/matte ceramic bezel inserts. But I have never own this Steinhart type of ceramic bezel till this 39 mm. I'm now very curious how this unique bezel insert was manufactured. Honestly, though it might look "ugly" in pictures, this disappearing "ghost" ceramic bezel insert is probably the most understated & unique feature that Steinhart can offer now.
> 
> The absent of standard bezel pip at 12 didn't bother me, as the big triangle turned out to be the brighest lume of the whole watch. The indices on the dial turned out to be a disappointment, as the lume seems very weak. Also, it would have been better if the bezel itself, not insert, is brushed instead of polished.
> 
> I love the 20 tapered to 16 mm bracelet and the clasp. But I'm not fond of the how the mid link, nearest to the end link, was designed. Imho, it look kind of ugly on my small 6.5 " wrist, both on my OVM and this 39 mm. Big wrist should be fine.
> 
> And yes, I also owned the Tisell vintage red Submersible, same as Dec1968 had pointed out. Imho, my best valued Sub ever. In fact, I love it so much that I ordered my second, within 24 hrs of wearing the first.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the new Armida A9 (ETA) and Scurfa M.S.17, both just ordered. Yup, I'm a Sub homages (or copy, whatever) junkie. :-d


Wow nice!!! When I grow up, I want to have such collection. So far, I have all of the three on the left side of your picture. I'm working on that last one on the right.......that elusive Rolex Sub..but I'm working on it.


----------



## matador02

alesky said:


> View attachment 12566627
> 
> Last Saturday, I received my First Ocean One (and it's a 39).
> Great shape, great accuracy ... In one point, i don't regret it at all.


What size wrist do you have?


----------



## Vindic8

SVTFreak said:


> The glass is not domed. It's flat.
> 
> I've heard of people removing the cyclops off submariner with a razor, that it's glued on. I've wondered if this one could be removed that way.


You can remove it. You need to apply heat. I did an 42 O1B. There are several removal threads on here that walk you through it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

alesky said:


> View attachment 12566627
> 
> Last Saturday, I received my First Ocean One (and it's a 39).
> Great shape, great accuracy ... In one point, i don't regret it at all.





lvt said:


> From the photo I think the 42 looks better for you.
> 
> Just my personal opinion.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Just my opinion, I think the 39 mm looks fine on alesky.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

matador02 said:


> Wow nice!!! When I grow up, I want to have such collection. So far, I have all of the three on the left side of your picture. I'm working on that last one on the right.......that elusive Rolex Sub..but I'm working on it.


Thanks.

Just received this yesterday ...








Sexy curvy, drilled lugs ...


----------



## Chasen KM

Awesome, just looked up the DIY. I’ll be ordering one soon. Cheers Gents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SVTFreak

matador02 said:


> Wow nice!!! When I grow up, I want to have such collection. So far, I have all of the three on the left side of your picture. I'm working on that last one on the right.......that elusive Rolex Sub..but I'm working on it.


I don't have the ginault, but here's another pic for you.


----------



## alesky

matador02 said:


> What size wrist do you have?


18cm . if I did not make any mistake in the change of metric system, it's 7.1in. ;-)


lvt said:


> From the photo I think the 42 looks better for you.


I hesitated between the two waists. I already have several watches in 42, I thought a small change would not hurt, and I'm pretty convinced since Saturday.:-!


----------



## usc1

Just ordered mine. It's in preorder though. How long did it take for your watches to ship out?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevePCTech

usc1 said:


> Just ordered mine. It's in preorder though. How long did it take for your watches to ship out?
> 
> Thanks.


If they are in stock (according to site anyway) they are still taking a week to ship out.


----------



## Chasen KM

StevePCTech said:


> If they are in stock (according to site anyway) they are still taking a week to ship out.


They take a week to process your payment, a week to ship, then one more week to receive shipment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StevePCTech

Chasen KM said:


> They take a week to process your payment, a week to ship, then one more week to receive shipment.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mine arrived in 10 days not 3 weeks.


----------



## Chasen KM

StevePCTech said:


> Mine arrived in 10 days not 3 weeks.


I just ordered another one from them.. I hope your time table is correct... took 3 weeks for my ocean red to arrive last year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usc1

It's going to be a tough wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasen KM

usc1 said:


> It's going to be a tough wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, not so much, this time. I shipped it to my other residence which I know I wont be back to for another 2 1/2 weeks, and Ill be there for a week after that, so 3.5 weeks SHOULD be enough time for Steinhart to figure out how to ship, LOL. No no, I have hope it'll easily beat me home.


----------



## usc1

I was viewing some tube vid reviews of the ocean 39. Seems like the bezel is disappointing with play and poor clicking action. Would owners agree?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

I think it's not bad. I've seen much worst on other brands before.


----------



## SVTFreak

Mine click is perfect. Not the hollow sound you heard on that one vid. That could have been the recording. Mine has a very small amount of play. Not enough to bother me and I’m quite particular.


----------



## skipwilliams

The click on mine is solid with very little play


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11

For me also solid click..when it clicks it is after the marking...it comes one millimeter back after clicking to sit in position and then it is perfectly aligned..when not moving it is staying nicely in place....not the best one I have but still not bothering me too much.

I noticed that the bezel is moving up and down a little bit if I push it at 6 o clock position upward..I guess it is because of how the spring is....


----------



## peter-g

I received my 39 black last Friday via the Steinhart website. No play and a perfect click.


----------



## brokebandit

Oh boy I've taken a long break from watches, and just found out that these have been released. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but is there any news on a 39mm GMT being released? I believe I read that they were going to release the Ocean line in 39mm, and if I am not mistaken, the GMT is part of the Ocean line, although nothing yet? Thanks much.


----------



## rioc

haven't got any play in my bezel at all, but the clicking has a hollow sound to it if I turn the bezel slowly. Doesn't bother me at all though, as I rarely turn the bezel


----------



## sefrcoko

brokebandit said:


> Oh boy I've taken a long break from watches, and just found out that these have been released. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but is there any news on a 39mm GMT being released? I believe I read that they were going to release the Ocean line in 39mm, and if I am not mistaken, the GMT is part of the Ocean line, although nothing yet? Thanks much.


From what I've read we don't have any other details on 39mm releases at the moment, aside from the current batch of course (unless anyone has inside information).


----------



## lvt

brokebandit said:


> Oh boy I've taken a long break from watches, and just found out that these have been released. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but is there any news on a 39mm GMT being released? I believe I read that they were going to release the Ocean line in 39mm, and if I am not mistaken, the GMT is part of the Ocean line, although nothing yet? Thanks much.


Seriously if they ever make a smaller GMT watch, it should be 40mm with a 20/18mm bracelet.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

lvt said:


> Seriously if they ever make a smaller GMT watch, it should be 40mm with a 20/18mm bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


+ 1

When availabre??


----------



## sefrcoko

MAREA said:


> + 1
> 
> When availabre??


If they make one I'm sure they'll tell us.


----------



## MAREA

sefrcoko said:


> If they make one I'm sure they'll tell us.


They have the caliber, they have the watch case ...

Why do not they make ???


----------



## lvt

MAREA said:


> They have the caliber, they have the watch case ...
> 
> Why do not they make ???


Maybe they didn't find someone to make the 39mm bezel insert in all three colors (Pepsi, Coke and Batman).

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

lvt said:


> Maybe they didn't find someone to make the 39mm bezel insert in all three colors (Pepsi, Coke and Batman).
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Jejejeje 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

MAREA said:


> They have the caliber, they have the watch case ...
> 
> Why do not they make ???


Lol can't say...we don't work there


----------



## skipwilliams

lvt said:


> Maybe they didn't find someone to make the 39mm bezel insert in all three colors (Pepsi, Coke and Batman).
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


I would be surprised if they prioritize a small GMT. Seems like a small market and if history is any indication, those movements are in short supply.

Also, would it change the case thickness?

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

I recently repurchased an ocean vintage GMT that is still 42mm but the new tapering oyster bracelet has made a world of difference in how comfortable it is to wear on the bracelet. I'm not sure I would want to see that one in a 39 mm anymore. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jfseeker

SVTFreak said:


> I don't have the ginault, but here's another pic for you.


Does the bezel on the Rolex match the size of the one on the Steinhart? I ask because if it does, I'll but a 3rd party one to put on my Ocean 39.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

valuewatchguy said:


> I recently repurchased an ocean vintage GMT that is still 42mm but the new tapering oyster bracelet has made a world of difference in how comfortable it is to wear on the bracelet. I'm not sure I would want to see that one in a 39 mm anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just curious, what is the taper size? 22 mm to 18 mm?


----------



## SVTFreak

jfseeker said:


> Does the bezel on the Rolex match the size of the one on the Steinhart? I ask because if it does, I'll but a 3rd party one to put on my Ocean 39.


No I don't think they do. The steinhart is wider across the face of the bezel than the sub.


----------



## Watchfreek

lvt said:


> Seriously if they ever make a smaller GMT watch, it should be 40mm with a 20/18mm bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


They are unlikely to develop a new case just for the GMT. It just doesn't make sense. So if and when it happens, they will still use the 39mm case.


----------



## valuewatchguy

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just curious, what is the taper size? 22 mm to 18 mm?


22 to 18,

The overall quality of the bracelet especially the clasp seems to have moved to step up from previous iterations

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

valuewatchguy said:


> I recently repurchased an ocean vintage GMT that is still 42mm but the new tapering oyster bracelet has made a world of difference in how comfortable it is to wear on the bracelet. I'm not sure I would want to see that one in a 39 mm anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The problem is that they don't seem to bother selling that 22/18mm bracelet any time soon. You get the new bracelet with new purchase but the situation is cloudy for those who bought the watches before the bracelet shift.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

lvt said:


> The problem is that they don't seem to bother selling that 22/18mm bracelet any time soon. You get the new bracelet with new purchase but the situation is cloudy for those who bought the watches before the bracelet shift.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Has anyone asked about buying the new 22/18 bracelet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

skipwilliams said:


> Has anyone asked about buying the new 22/18 bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

valuewatchguy said:


> 22 to 18,
> 
> The overall quality of the bracelet especially the clasp seems to have moved to step up from previous iterations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Wow, nice. |>


----------



## fasthall

airon11 said:


> For me also solid click..when it clicks it is after the marking...it comes one millimeter back after clicking to sit in position and then it is perfectly aligned..when not moving it is staying nicely in place....not the best one I have but still not bothering me too much.
> 
> I noticed that the bezel is moving up and down a little bit if I push it at 6 o clock position upward..I guess it is because of how the spring is....


Mine is exactly the way you described. It's interesting that it seems there are many different bezel actions of this model. Different batch or different source of parts?


----------



## Wristwatching

Has anyone heard if they intend to make any 39mm watches in titanium or bronze?


----------



## Flatspotter

Got my Kermit 39. Ordered last Tuesday night, got it on Friday.


----------



## nurpur

Notification from Gnomon that they are releasing 39mm MilSub


----------



## nurpur

# 12 on its way to me!


----------



## sdre

6 is mine


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Great news. Probably a week or two more later, I might see on Steinhart’s website.


----------



## skipwilliams

nurpur said:


> Notification from Gnomon that they are releasing 39mm MilSub


Where did you see that bit of news?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

Mail from Gnomon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Great news. Probably a week or two more later, I might see on Steinhart's website.


The OVM39 would only be available through Gnomon iirc. Which is a bummer considering it's usually cheaper direct from Steinhart


----------



## nurpur

Looks as if Gnomon have just sold out of the first batch. 
Not sure if the qty is ongoing or if it is a limited run.


----------



## RNHC

I'd order Ocean Titanium 500 Premium in a heartbeat if it came in 39mm.


----------



## Zellmo

I think a 39mm pepsi would be very popular. I'd buy one without hesitating


----------



## Dino7

Would love the Ocean Vintage GMT In 39mm myself


----------



## n1k0

Dino7 said:


> Would love the Ocean Vintage GMT In 39mm myself


Sliping off-thread slightly but there's this at 39.3mm http://www.tiger-concept.com/1655V2-watch.html


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

jamesezra said:


> The OVM39 would only be available through Gnomon iirc. Which is a bummer considering it's usually cheaper direct from Steinhart


No problem. I'll wait patiently for Steinhart to release later. Probably not with serial no. like the ones from Gnomon though.


----------



## jamesezra

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No problem. I'll wait patiently for Steinhart to release later. Probably not with serial no. like the ones from Gnomon though.


Mmm. Good idea


----------



## lukeap69

Yes to 39 OVM and 39 Pepsi GMT. I would get any of those (or both) in a heartbeat as soon as Steinhart made them available on their website.


----------



## pinchycm

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No problem. I'll wait patiently for Steinhart to release later. Probably not with serial no. like the ones from Gnomon though.


I pinged Steinhart to see if and when, and they said they currently have no plans for an ovm 39 directly through them. Might be a while.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

pinchycm said:


> I pinged Steinhart to see if and when, and they said they currently have no plans for an ovm 39 directly through them. Might be a while.


Definitely a while ... could be 2 weeks to 3 years. :-d


----------



## skipwilliams

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Definitely a while ... could be 2 weeks to 3 years. :-d


Looked at the Gnomen 39 OVM. I was about ....this far.... from pulling the trigger, planning to sell my OVM Mk2 and substitute it with the 39-OVM. But after pulling my 39 Black Ocean out, putting it next to the Mk2.....I decided: "No".

I'll keep things as they are. I have moved the OVM Mk2 to a leather Christopher Ward strap with the Bader deployment which is super comfortable and it weighs less than the 39 with bracelet in that configuration. Also the OVM Mk2 with it's gray dial is different than buying ANOTHER black faced watch, so that's a checkbox in the diversity column.

I dodged that $500 impulse purchase. I'll pat myself on the head for that one.

Skip




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

skipwilliams said:


> Looked at the Gnomen 39 OVM. I was about ....this far.... from pulling the trigger, planning to sell my OVM Mk2 and substitute it with the 39-OVM. But after pulling my 39 Black Ocean out, putting it next to the Mk2.....I decided: "No".
> 
> I'll keep things as they are. I have moved the OVM Mk2 to a leather Christopher Ward strap with the Bader deployment which is super comfortable and it weighs less than the 39 with bracelet in that configuration. Also the OVM Mk2 with it's gray dial is different than buying ANOTHER black faced watch, so that's a checkbox in the diversity column.
> 
> I dodged that $500 impulse purchase. I'll pat myself on the head for that one.
> 
> Skip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, I have both 42 mm OVM V1 and 39 mm black Ocean 1.

Still yes for me, for getting another 39 mm OVM, LOL. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Just curious about how you all feel, what do you think of certain area of bezel being polished, claim by Gnomon "to be as close to the original as possible" ?









My preference is full brushed, like my OVM V1.


----------



## nurpur

I agree, would have made more sense to keep it brushed. Steinhart do the 39 in brushed so not sure why Gnomon did not go with it. 
Should have taken the opportunity to drill the lugs as well.........maybe for the MK2 version!


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - I SO wish that Steinhart would drill the lugs on their watches!


----------



## househalfman

Anyone has a recommendation for a jubilee bracelet with fitted end links?


----------



## pinchycm

The crown guard looks more square as well, I may be going crazy though.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just curious about how you all feel, what do you think of certain area of bezel being polished, claim by Gnomon "to be as close to the original as possible" ?
> 
> View attachment 12717963
> 
> 
> My preference is full brushed, like my OVM V1.


----------



## Dec1968

pinchycm said:


> The crown guard looks more square as well, I may be going crazy though.


It's not you, it is what they've done.

Honestly, this 39mm OVM, the more I look at it closely, is hideous.

Polished bezel, flat lugs, awful crystal (the original was beautiful and added an elegance and visual flair to it), the endlinks, the squared off crown guardsI could go on and on. So many missed opportunities to make a grail watch.


----------



## Dec1968

I'll be deadly honest here, the ONLY WAY I would buy one would be to gut it and place everything internal into a proper case with a proper bracelet. That's my two cents and not yours. LOVE the ETA, love the dial and the hands, and now the size, but hate everything else.

This in a proper case would be a Holy Grail for me.


----------



## pinchycm

Dec1968 said:


> I'll be deadly honest here, the ONLY WAY I would buy one would be to gut it and place everything internal into a proper case with a proper bracelet. That's my two cents and not yours. LOVE the ETA, love the dial and the hands, and now the size, but hate everything else.
> 
> This in a proper case would be a Holy Grail for me.


Finding a proper tudor / sub case + bracelet + removing the movement and transplanting it puts you close to the territory of a 79090. 

At that rate, why not get the original?


----------



## Dec1968

pinchycm said:


> Finding a proper tudor / sub case + bracelet + removing the movement and transplanting it puts you close to the territory of a 79090.
> 
> At that rate, why not get the original?


Well.....Helenarou 5513 case - $219

Done

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## pinchycm

Oh I thought you were referring to an original case... gotcha.  

That puts you close enough to a nassau?  

Devil's advocate here. But I guess that's a big crown vs milsub. How about a milsub LRRP?


----------



## nurpur

Well, I was expecting to have posted some feedback on my new Steinhart from Gnomon. Unfortunately, DHL 
have decided to send my watch on the "Grand Tour" ie its being shunted around the UK. Not sure when it will 
get to me .....but "thanks" DHL!


----------



## Owlie

Is anyone here with 39 model and around 7" wrist willing to show some photos with nato strap?


----------



## lvt

Dec1968 said:


> It's not you, it is what they've done.
> 
> Honestly, this 39mm OVM, the more I look at it closely, is hideous.
> 
> Polished bezel, flat lugs, awful crystal (the original was beautiful and added an elegance and visual flair to it), the endlinks, the squared off crown guardsI could go on and on. So many missed opportunities to make a grail watch.


Does it mean that the regular 42mm is better ?


----------



## nurpur

Delivery finally arrived! 

Quick and dirty first impression: 

The physical size, 39mm, is perfect for me. The dial is a slightly faded black - nice.
The crystal is a low dome - 50/50 on that one, I guess if it was raised it could have 
made it a bit top heavy. Bezel insert is good. The bezel action is sloppy - as people 
have already pointed out on the other 39mm. The issues with the square lugs - not sure 
if that bothers me. Overall I like it. I recently sold off my Ginault as I just felt it had too 
much bling. This one is a little more laid back - which I prefer.


----------



## househalfman

Mine has more backplay than most watches I've owned. It's annoying but can live with it.


----------



## Dec1968

lvt said:


> Does it mean that the regular 42mm is better ?


No. The new crystal ruins it as well. This is simply a smaller version of a bad redesign.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## skipwilliams

Still looks nice. Best Mil-Sub option out there for a reasonable price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I wouldn't mind a fitted rubber strap on my 39mm OVM but this tropic one from Nodus doesn't look too shabby either.


----------



## cadomniel

lukeap69 said:


> Yes to 39 OVM and 39 Pepsi GMT. I would get any of those (or both) in a heartbeat as soon as Steinhart made them available on their website.


Already ordered OVM 39 from gnomon should be here next week. I also have 39 mm w/ green bezel. I would get a Pepsi GMT


----------



## vfedorov

Any ideas on when they will release the 20mm rubber clasp strap?


----------



## lvt

vfedorov said:


> Any ideas on when they will release the 20mm rubber clasp strap?


It could take many months.

But the 20/20 rubber strap might look bulkier than the bracelet because the clasp doesn't taper.


----------



## househalfman

vfedorov said:


> Any ideas on when they will release the 20mm rubber clasp strap?


Nope but found this...

http://eieiwatchstraps.com/epages/d...828b-ad6873b8d377/Products/"Steinhart Marine"


----------



## cadomniel

Really like these 39mm Steinharts. They are the perfect size for me


----------



## wapap

Has anyone actually measured the diameter of this watch? Is it truly 39mm? A number of my watches measure 0.5 to 1mm larger in diameter than the manufacturer's published dimensions. But some are of course spot on.


----------



## lvt

wapap said:


> Has anyone actually measured the diameter of this watch? Is it truly 39mm? A number of my watches measure 0.5 to 1mm larger in diameter than the manufacturer's published dimensions. But some are of course spot on.


I think 0.5mm margin is acceptable.


----------



## TheGanzman

lvt said:


> I think 0.5mm margin is acceptable.


That's what SHE said last night!


----------



## lvt

TheGanzman said:


> That's what SHE said last night!


Good to hear


----------



## vfedorov

any idea when Gnomon will have the Ocean 1 39mm in stock, I only see the OVM? Or would it be a better idea to get the OVM, due to resale value since they are only making a limited amount? thanks


----------



## househalfman

vfedorov said:


> Or would it be a better idea to get the OVM, due to resale value since they are only making a limited amount? thanks


What's better is whatever you like more. If you like it enough then the resale value might not even matter.


----------



## lvt

househalfman said:


> What's better is whatever you like more. If you like it enough then the resale value might not even matter.


Very true 

Anyways get the OVM if you can.


----------



## vfedorov

Yeah thats fair, this is going to be my first adult watch after owning several Daniel wellingtons, so I doubt I'll sell it. I just wish there was a way to see both the OVM and classic on my wrist before I Made the purchase.


----------



## lloydchristmas

Sorry if its already been addressed, but any word on a 39mm Ocean One Vintage? I’d like to order one soon, 42mm is fine, but if a 39mm is in the works, I’ll wait.


----------



## lloydchristmas

Double-post.


----------



## Boggy

lloydchristmas said:


> Sorry if its already been addressed, but any word on a 39mm Ocean One Vintage? I'd like to order one soon, 42mm is fine, but if a 39mm is in the works, I'll wait.


I am also hoping for this. But I hope the markers are not as big as those of the OVM. And hopefully the bezel movement is tighter next time around.


----------



## daogiahieu

Can you tell me about the measurement of this watch, i care about the dial measurement which is 29.5 cm in rolex sub


----------



## duketogo81

lloydchristmas said:


> Sorry if its already been addressed, but any word on a 39mm Ocean One Vintage? I'd like to order one soon, 42mm is fine, but if a 39mm is in the works, I'll wait.


Vintage red or 3,6,9 vintage ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

